# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  جدول الدوري الاسبآني وآخبار الدوري الاسباني هوون

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 
*اعلن الاتحاد الاسباني لكرة القدم قبل قليل جدول مباريات الدوري الاسباني لموسم 2008_2009 والقرعه اتمت قبل قليل والمباراة الاولى لبرشلونة ستكون خارج الاراضي الكتلونية.*  

*الدوري الساباني سيبدأ في 31 اغسطس وينتهي في 31 وجدول الترتيب هو كما يلي:* 

*الجولة الاولى والجولة 20* 
*نومنسيا × برشلونة* 
*بلد الوليد × اسبانيول* 
*ريكرياتيفو × ريال بتيس* 
*اشبيليه × راسينغ* 
*الميريا × اتليتكو بلباو*  
*ملقا × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*مايوركا × فالنسيا* 
*ديبورتيفو × ريال مدريد* 
*فياريال × اوساسونا* 
*خيتافي × سبورتغ* 
*الجولة الثانية والجولة 21* 
*الميريا× فالنسيا* 
*ملقا × اتليتك بالباو* 
*بلد الوليد × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*ريكرياتيفو × اسبانيول* 
*خيتافي × ريال بتيس* 
*اشبيلية × سبورتنغ* 
*برشلونة × راسينغ* 
*ريال مدريد × نومنسيا* 
*فياريال × ديبيورتيفو* 
*مايوركا × اوساسونا* 
*الجولة الثالثة والجولة 22* 
*الميريا × ملقا* 
*اتليتك بلباو × بلد الوليد* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × ريكرياتيفو* 
*اسبانيول × خيتافي* 
*ريال بتيس × اشبيلية*  
*سبورتنغ × برشلونة* 
*راسينغ × ريال مدريد* 
*نومنسيا × فياريال* 
*ديبورتيفو × مايوركا* 
*فالنسيا × اوساسونا* 
*الجولة الرابعه والجولة 23* 
*ملقا × فالنسيا* 
*بلد الوليد × الميريا* 
*ريكرياتيفو × اتيتك بلباو* 
*خيتافي × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*اشبيلية × اسبانيول* 
*برشلونة** × ريال بتيس* 
*ريال مدريد* *× سبورتنغ* 
*فياريال × راسينغ*  
*مايوركا × نومنسيا* 
*اوساسونا × ديبورتيفو* 
*الجولة الخامسه والجولة 24* 
*ملقا × بلد الوليد*  
*الميريا × ريكرياتيفو* 
*اتليتك بلباو × خيتافي* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × اشبيلية* 
*اسبانيول × برشلونة* 
*ريال بتيس × ريال مدريد* 
*سبورتنغ × فياريال* 
*راسينغ × مايوركا* 
*نونمسيا × اوساسونا* 
*فالنسيا × ديبورتيفو* 
*الجولة السادسه والجولة 25* 
*بلد الوليد × فالنسيا*  
*ريكرياتيفو × ملقا* 
*خيتافي × الميريا* 
*اشبيلية × اتليتك بلباو* 
*برشلونة** × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*ريال مدريد* *× اسبانيول*  
*فياريال × ريال بتيس* 
*مايوركا × سبورتنغ* 
*اوساسونا × راسينغ* 
*ديبورتيفو × نومنسيا* 
*الجولة السابعه والجولة 26* 
*بلد الوليد × ريكرياتيفو*  
*ملقا × خيتافي* 
*الميريا × اشبيلية*  
*اتليتك بلباو × برشلونة* 
*اتيلتكو مدريد × ريال مدريد* 
*اسبانيول × فياريال* 
*ريال بتيس × مايوركا* 
*سبورتنغ × اوساسونا*  
*راسينغ × ديبورتيفو* 
*فالنسيا × نومنسيا* 
*الجولة الثامنة والجولة 27* 
*ريكرياتيفو × فالنسيا* 
*خيتافي × بلد الوليد* 
*اشبيلية × ملقا* 
*برشلونة** × الميريا*  
*ريال مدريد**× اتليتك بلباو* 
*فياريال × اتيلتكو مدريد* 
*مايوركا × اسبانيول* 
*اوساسونا × ريال بتيس* 
*ديبورتيفو × سبورتنغ*  
*نومنسيا × راسينغ*  
*الجولة التاسعه والجولة 28* 
*ريكرياتيفو × خيتافي* 
*بلد الوليد × اشبيلية* 
*ملقا × برشلونة* 
*الميريا × ريال مدريد* 
*اتليتك بلباو × فياريال* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × مايوركا* 
*اسبانيول × اوساسونا* 
*ريال بتيس × ديبورتيفو*  
*سبورتنغ × نومنسيا* 
*فالنسيا × راسينغ* 
*الجولة العاشرة والجولة 29* 
*خيتافي × فالنسيا* 
*اشبيلية × ريكرياتيفو* 
*برشلونة** × بلد الوليد*  
*ريال مدريد** × ملقا* 
*فياريال × الميريا* 
*مايوركا × اتليتك بلباو* 
*اوساسونا × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*ديبورتيفو × اسبانيول* 
*نومنسيا × ريال بتيس* 
*راسينغ× سبورتنغ*  
*الجولة 11 والجولة 30* 
*خيتافي × اشبيلية*  
*ريكرياتيفو × برشلونة* 
*بلد الوليد × ريال مدريد* 
*ملقا × فياريال* 
*الميريا × مايوركا* 
*اتليتك بلباو × اوساسونا* 
*اتيلتكو مدريد × ديبورتيفو* 
*اسبانيول × نومنسيا*  
*ريال بتيس × راسينغ* 
*فالنسيا × سبورتنغ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الجولة 12والجولة 31* 
*اشبيلية × فالنسيا*  
*برشلونة* *× خيتافي* 
*ريال مدريد** × ريكرياتيفو* 
*فياريال × بلد الوليد* 
*مايوركا × ملقا* 
*اوساسونا × الميريا* 
*ديبورتيفو × اتليتك بلباو* 
*نومنسيا × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*راسينغ × اسبانيول* 
*سبورتنغ × ريال بتيس* 
*الجولة 13 والجولة 32* 
*اشبيلية × برشلونة* 
*خيتافي × ريال مدريد* 
*ريكرياتيفو × فياريال*  
*بلد الوليد × مايروكا* 
*ملقا × اوساسورنا* 
*الميريا × ديبورتيفو* 
*اتليتك بلباو × نومنسيا* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × راسينغ* 
*اسبانيول × سبورتنغ* 
*فالنسيا × ريال بتيس* 
*الجولة 14 والجولة 33* 
*برشلونة** × فالنسيا* 
*ريال مدريد** × اشبيلية* 
*فياريال × خيتافي* 
*مايوركا × ريكرياتيفو* 
*اوساسونا × بلد الوليد* 
*ديبورتيفو × ملقا* 
*نومنسيا × الميريا* 
*راسينغ × اتليتك بلباو* 
*سبورتنغ × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*ريال بتيس × اسبانيول* 
*الجولة 15والجولة 34* 
*برشلونة × ريال مدريد* 
*اشبيلية × فياريال* 
*خيتافي × مايروكا* 
*ريكرياتيفو × اوساسونا* 
*بلد الوليد × ديبورتيفو* 
*ملقا × نومنسيا* 
*الميريا × راسينغ* 
*اتليتك بلباو × سبورتنغ* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × ريال بتيس* 
*فالنسيا × اسبانيول* 
*الجولة 16والجولة 35* 
*ريال مدريد** × فالنسيا*  
*فياريال × برشلونة* 
*مايوركا × اشبيلية* 
*اوساسونا × خيتافي* 
*ديبورتيفو × ريكرياتيفو* 
*نومنسيا × بلد الوليد* 
*راسينغ × ملقا* 
*سبورتنغ × الميريا* 
*ريال بتيس × اتليتك بلباو* 
*اسبانيول × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*الجولة 17والجولة 36* 
*الميريا × ريال بتيس* 
*اتليتك بلباو × اسبانيول* 
*فالنسيا × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*ريال مدريد** × فياريال* 
*برشلونة* *× مايوركا*  
*اشبيلية × اوساسونا* 
*خيتافي × ديبورتيفو* 
*ريكرياتيفو × نومنسيا* 
*بلد الوليد × راسينغ* 
*ملقا × سبورتنغ*  
*الجولة 18 والجولة 37* 
*فالنسيا × فياريال* 
*مايوركا × ريال مدريد* 
*اوساسونا × برشلونة* 
*ديبورتيفو × اشبيلية* 
*نومنسيا × خيتافي* 
*راسينغ × ريكرياتيفو* 
*سبورتنغ × بلد الوليد* 
*ريال بتيس × ملقا* 
*اسبانيول × الميريا* 
*اتليتكو مدريد × اتليتك بلباو* 
*الجولة 19 والجولة 38* 
*فياريال × مايوركا* 
*ريال مدريد** × اوساسونا*  
*برشلونة* *× ديبورتيفو*  
*اشبيلة × نومنسيا* 
*خيتافي × راسينغ* 
*ريكرياتيفو × سبورتنغ* 
*بلد الوليد × ريال بتيس* 
*ملقا × اسبانيول* 
*الميريا × اتليتكو مدريد* 
*اتليتك بلباو × فالنسيا* 

*برشلونه هذا الموسم راح يكون مضغوط بالمباريات القويه المتتاليه في الدوري والله يستر من الابطال والكاس* 
*ولي عوووودهـ بـ أخبآر الدوري الأسبآني ..!*

*أدري انه مووجوود الجدوول بش لازم أبدأ من كل شي ويكوون شامل ..!* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## LUCKY

اتوقع ان الموضوع يكون مرتب بشكل جيد  
و بدايه رااائعه  
و انتظر اكمال باقي الاساسيات للموضوع لنتمكن من وضع الاخبار الطازجه  
مجهود راااائع  
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## khozam

يعطيك العافية اختي كرزهـ

جهود تشكري عليها

وانا راح اساعدك في نشر اخبار الدوري الاسباني

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *اتوقع ان الموضوع يكون مرتب بشكل جيد* 
> 
> 
> *و بدايه رااائعه* 
> 
> *و انتظر اكمال باقي الاساسيات للموضوع لنتمكن من وضع الاخبار الطازجه* 
> 
> *مجهود راااائع* 
> 
> ...



 
*مراحب* 

*امم خيو بالنسبه لجملتكـ الأولى مآادري عفر مافهمتهآ عدل* 

*تبي قصدكـ أرتب الموضوع أكثر أو انه مرتب هيك ..!*

*عموماً خيوو إذا تبي أرتبه غير هيكـ انآ موجودهـ ..!*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه ع التوآجد*

*لاعدم*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يعطيك العافية اختي كرزهـ
> 
> جهود تشكري عليها 
> وانا راح اساعدك في نشر اخبار الدوري الاسباني 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*ياهلا فيكـ خيووو*

*أكيد الموضوع موضوعكم  أنتظر توآجدكم فيه ..!*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## LUCKY

> *مراحب* 
> 
> *امم خيو بالنسبه لجملتكـ الأولى مآادري عفر مافهمتهآ عدل* 
> *القصد ان الموضوع طريقه بدايته رااااائعه و مرتبه بوضع الجدول و هذا تميز يحسب للموضوع*  
> *تبي قصدكـ أرتب الموضوع أكثر أو انه مرتب هيك ..!* 
> *عموماً خيوو إذا تبي أرتبه غير هيكـ انآ موجودهـ ..!* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه ع التوآجد* 
> *لاعدم* 
> *تحيآتوو*



تحياتي

----------


## khozam

انتزع فريق برشلونة صدارة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم مؤقتا بعدما سحق ضيفه الميريا وتغلب عليه 5/صفر أمس السبت في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وتقدم النجم الكاميروني الدولي صامويل إيتو بهدف لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة الخامسة ثم أضاف زميله الفرنسي المخضرم تييري هنري الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 14 .

وسجل إيتو الهدفين الثاني والثالث له في الدقيقتين 21 و24 قبل أن يزداد موقف الميريا صعوبة بعد طرد مهاجمه الفارو نيجريدو في الدقيقة 30 .

واستغل البرازيلي دانييل ألفيس النقص العددي في صفوف الفريق الضيف وأحرز الهدف الخامس للفريق القطالوني في الدقيقة 37 .

ورفع برشلونة رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في الصدارة بفارق الأهداف أمام أقرب ملاحقيه بلنسية بينما تجمد رصيد الميريا عند 11 نقطة في المركز السادس.


..................................................  .............................................
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..................................................  .............................................



 تأزم موقف فريق أوساسونا بعد هزيمته على أرضه ووسط جماهيره أمام ريال بيتيس صفر/2 . وأصبح أوساسونا في موقف لا يحسد عليه بعدما جمع أربع نقاط فقط من 8 مباريات احتل بها المركز التاسع عشر قبل الأخير.

وفشل خوسيه انطونيو كاماتشو مدرب المنتخب الأسباني سابقا ومدرب اوساسونا حاليا في تحقيق أي فوز مع الفريق منذ توليه المهمة قبل أسبوعين خلفا للمدرب السابق خوسيه أنخيل زيجاندا ، حيث خسر في المباراتين اللتين خاضهما مع الفريق حتى الآن.

وقال كاماتشو "الأولاد حاولوا باجتهاد شديد اليوم، ولكننا ارتكبنا العديد من الأخطاء الهامة ، والأمور لا يمكن أن تتواصل على هذا النحو".

ولم يشهد الشوط الأول المتوتر أي أهداف قبل أن ينجح التركي الدولي محمد اورليو صانع ألعاب بيتيس في تسجيل الهدف الأول لفريقه في الدقيقة 52 من ضربة حرة مباشرة.

وقضى الهدف الأول لبيتيس على ثقة لاعبي أوساسونا رغم تشكيلهم هجمتين في هذا الشوط.

وقبل أربع دقائق على نهاية المباراة لم ينجح المخضرم ريكاردو لوبيز حارس أوساسونا في الإمساك بالضربة الحرة المباشرة التي سددها اشيلي امانا لتذهب الكرة إلى ماريانو بافوني الذي لم يجد أي صعوبة في إضافة الهدف الثاني لفريقه.

وغادرت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير أوساسونا استاد "ريينو دي نافارا" بعد الهدف الثاني معربة عن قلقها البالغ إزاء مصير الفريق.

ورفع الفوز رصيد بيتيس إلى ثمان نقاط في المركز الثالث عشر لتنخفض حدة الضغوط التي يتعرض لها مدرب الفريق باكو شابارو.

----------


## khozam

المصدر: المصدر: الجزيرة الرياضية + وكالات :
يتصدر نادي فالنسيا ترتيب الدوري الإسباني برصيد 20 نقطة من 8 مباريات، وهي الانطلاقة الأفضل في تاريخ مشاركات النادي في الليغا.
ولم يسبق لفالنسيا أن حقق رقماً مماثلاً حيث أفضل ما سبق أن حققه كان في موسم 2003-2004 عندما حصد 19 نقطة متتالية قبل أن يسقط أمام ديبورتيفو لا كورونا (1-2).
ورغم تعادله مع ريكرياتيفو هويلفا (1-1) في الجولة الماضية من البطولة إلا أنه تمكن من التشبث بالصدارة التي انتزعها في الأسبوع الثالث إثر الفوز على أوساسونا والحفاظ على سجله خالياً من الهزائم.
ويعود الفضل في هذا الإنجاز التاريخي إلى هداف الفريق دايفيد فيا الذي سجل لوحده نصف أهداف الفريق في الدوري حتى الآن (9)، ولخط الدفاع الذي تلقى 5 أهداف فقط (الأفضل في البطولة حتى الآن مع إشبيلية).
ولكن كثيرين يعتبرون أن نتائج فالنسيا تبدو منطقية لأنه لم يواجه بعد الفرق الكبيرة كبرشلونة وفياريال وريال مدريد، ويقولون إن الاختبار الحقيقي سيكون في تلك المراحل.
ومما لا شك فيه أن وجود برشلونة وريال مدريد خلف فالنسيا في الترتيب وبفارق نقطة واحدة عنه سيشكل عامل ضغط كبير عليه، ويبقى السؤال هو مدى قدرة "الخفافيش" على الحفاظ على نتائجهم الجيدة؟
وللمفارقة فقط فإن آخر مرة حقق فيها فالنسيا اللقب موسم 2000-2001 لم يحقق انطلاقة قوية بل كان ذلك بفضل نتائجه الجيدة في النصف الثاني من عمر الليغا.

----------


## khozam

ريال مدريد يسعى لتعاقد مع المهاجم الروسي آلن دزاغوييف
 
المصدر: وكالات 

ذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الإسبانية اليومية أن ريال مدريد يسعى للحصول على خدمات الروسي الشاب آلن دزاغوييف بهدف تدعيم خط وسطه، خصوصاً ناحية الجناح الأيمن.
وجاءت فكرة التعاقد مع دزاغوييف من قبل المدير الرياضي للنادي الملكي الصربي بردراغ ميياتوفيتش، بعد الخسارة أمام يوفنتوس الإيطالي (1-2) الثلاثاء في دوري أبطال أوروبا، حيث بدا الضعف واضحاً على أداء الفريق هجومياً من الناحية اليمنى للملعب.
ولا يملك ريال مدريد في صفوفه أي لاعب جناح أيمن صرف منذ رحيل الانكليزي ديفيد بيكهام إلى لوس أنجلوس غالاكسي الأميركي، وبحسب "ماركا" يجد ميياتوفيتش في جناح سسكا موسكو دزاغوييف (18 عاماً) البديل المثالي الذي يمكنه أيضاً اللعب في مركزي الوسط المهاجم ورأس الحربة.
ويعد دزاغوييف أحد أهم اكتشافات الموسم في الدوري الروسي حيث نجح في هز الشباك 8 مرات، وكان أبرز نجوم المباراة التي فاز فيها فريقه على ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا الإسباني (3-صفر) الخميس ضمن مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي، إذ تمكن من تسجيل هدفين سريعين في الدقيقتين 9 و12، الأول من ركلة حرة، والثاني بكرة سددها بيسراه من نقطة الجزاء اثر تمريرة من البرازيلي فاغنر لوف الذي أضاف الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 60.

----------


## khozam

اتلتيكو مدريد يقيل مدرب اللياقة البدنية لطلبه قميص كسياس

المصدر : وكالات 

أقال نادي أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني مدرب اللياقة في فريقه الأول لتلقيه قميص حارس ريال مدريد الدولي ايكر كاسياس بعد دربي العاصمة الأسبوع الماضي ضمن المرحلة السابعة من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم.
واقترب مدرب اللياقة سيباستيان ترويول من كاسياس، بعد المباراة التي فاز فيها ريال في اللحظات الأخيرة 2-1 بركلة جزاء ترجمها الأرجنتيني غونزالو هيغوين، وطلب منه قميصه فوافق كاسياس وقدمها لترويول مباشرة.
ولم يعجب هذا السلوك إداريي أتلتيكو وقرروا إبعاده عن الفريق الذي يعاني محلياً في الدوري حيث يحتل المركز الثامن، لكنه تمكن من تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية الأربعاء بتعادله مع ضيفه ليفربول الإنكليزي 1-1 في دوري أبطال أوروبا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

الحبيب .. كروووزة
يعطيكم العاافية على جهودكم .
موفقيـن .

----------


## khozam

راموس يطالب بتعويض من توتنهام

المصدر: وكالات 

طالب المدرب الإسباني خواندي راموس نادي توتنهام الانكليزي بمبلغ 7.5 ملايين جنيه إسترليني، تعويضا عن إقالته من منصبه مدربا للنادي اللندني، بحسب ما ذكرت صحيفة "دايلي ميرور" البريطانية يوم الثلاثاء.
ويرغب راموس، مدرب إشبيليه الاسباني السابق، ومعاونوه بالحصول على 75 % من قيمة الرواتب المتبقية في عقده حتى عام 2011، علما بان راتبه السنوي يبلغ 4 ملايين جنيه.
ويواجه توتنهام حملة تعويضات ضخمة تناهز 15 مليون جنيه، لإقالة راموس ومساعديه غوستافو بويت وماركوس ألفاريز، إلى المدير الرياضي داميان كوموللي، علماً بأنه دفع لبورتسموث خمسة ملايين جنيه تعويضا لضم مدربه هاري ريدناب كي ينقذه من دوامة الهبوط.
ولا شك بأن التعويض الذي يطالب به راموس ضخم جداً، خصوصاً وأنه على وشك اكتساب وظيفة سريعة على رأس شاختار دونيتسك الأوكراني.
من جهة أخرى، يسعى رئيس توتنهام أن يعيد المهاجم الدولي جرماين ديفو إلى ملعب "وايت هارت لاين" مقابل 10 ملايين جنيه من بورتسموث، بالإضافة إلى الفرنسيين لاسانا ديارا وسيلفان ديستان.
وقدم ديفو مستوى ملفتاً تحت إشراف ريدناب، على عكس مدربيه السابقين في توتنهام الهولندي مارتن يول وراموس بالذات.
ورغم تحقيق توتنهام فوزه الأول على بولتون في الدوري بهدفين للروسي رومان بافليوتشنكو ودارين بنت، رددت جماهير توتنهام اسم ديفو وطالبت بعودته إلى النادي الذي يحتل المركز الأخير في الترتيب.
هذا وعزا راموس مشاكل توتنهام في مطلع الموسم الحالي إلى رحيل المهاجمين المتألقين الايرلندي روبي كين والبلغاري ديميتار برباتوف إلى ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد على التوالي وذلك قبل أيام قليلة من انطلاق الدوري الحالي.
راموس على موقعه على شبكة الانترنت: "لا شك بان رحيل كين وبرباتوف اللذين يملكان حساً تهديفياً رائعاً وجه ضربة قاضية للفريق واثر على معنويات اللاعبين الآخرين وعلى الاستعدادات للموسم الجديد خصوصاً أن عملية انتقال كين جاءت قبل انطلاق الدوري بأيام قليلة وبرباتوف بعد انطلاقه".
وشكل كين وبرباتوف ثنائياً رائعاً وسجلا 46 هدفاً الموسم الماضي.
وأضاف راموس: "الوجوه الجديدة التي انضمت إلى الفريق تمتلك موهبة كبيرة لكنها في حاجة إلى بعض الوقت لكي تتأقلم مع أجواء الكرة الإنكليزية وهي في حاجة أيضاً إلى بعض النضوج لان معظمهم لم يتخط الثانية والعشرين من العمر".
وضم توتنهام في مطلع الموسم صانع الألعاب الكرواتي لوكا مودريتش ولاعب الوسط المكسيكي جيوفاني دوس سانتوس وديفيد بنتلي والروسي رومان بافليوتشنكو.

----------


## khozam

بينيتيز  يفضل الدوري الانجليزي


المصدر : وكالات 

اعتبر الإسباني رافايل بينيتيز مدرب ليفربول الإنكليزي أن إحراز الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم أصعب من إحراز الدوري الإسباني، وأن الفريق الفائز في الـ"برميير ليغ" يجب أن يكون قريباً من "الكمال"، في حديث أجرته معه صحيفة "دايلي مايل" البريطانية.
ويأتي تصريح بينيتيز ردا على عدم إحرازه أي لقب مع ليفربول مذ حل بدلا من الفرنسي المقال جيرار هوييه عام 2004، في وقت سطر فيه نتائج جيدة في الليغا الإسبانية حيث أحرز اللقب مرتين مع ناديه السابق فالنسيا.
ورغم إحرازه لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا عام 2005 ووصوله إلى النهائي بعد عامين أمام ميلان الإيطالي، إلا أن اللقب المحلي يغيب عن خزائن الفريق الأحمر منذ عام 1990، لا بل أن لقب الـ"برميير ليغ" المستحدثة عام 1993 لم تعرف طعمه بعد مدينة الـ"بيتلز".
برر كثيرون غياب بينيتيز عن الألقاب، وبينها انه استلم فريقا عاديا لا يزال يستكمل بناءه، لكن "رافا" يرى الأمور من منظار مختلف: "الفوز في إنكلترا أصعب من إسبانيا. هنا، لديكم أندية غنية، في اسبانيا يوجد برشلونة وريال مدريد فقط".
وأضافا المدرب الإسباني الذي يقود فريقه حاليا إلى صدارة الدوري: "تشلسي، مانشستر يونايتد وارسنال لا تخسر الكثير من المباريات، ومن الممكن القول إنهم يخطئون، لكن الثلاثة في آن واحد، هذا أمر صعب".
وأعاد الفوز الثمين الذي حققه الـ"ريدز" على أرض تشلسي الأحد الماضي، إلى الأذهان الألقاب الـ18 التي حققها ليفربول وهو رقم قياسي بفارق خطوة واحدة عن شياطين مانشستر الحمر

----------


## khozam

خمسون مليون لضم فيا


المصدر: الجزيرة الرياضية 

حدد مانشستر سيتي "المفترض" أن يكون أغنى ناد في العالم، دايفيد فيا مهاجم فالنسيا الإسباني كهدفه الرئيسي عندما يفتح باب الانتقالات الشتوية في كانون الثاني/يناير.
وصدم مانشستر سيتي الأوساط الكروية عندما خطف البرازيلي روبينيو من أمام تشلسي في آخر يوم من فترة الانتقالات الصيفية، ويتحضر اليوم لتقديم عرض لضم المهاجم الإسباني إلى صفوفه.
وذكرت مجلة "ذي بيبول" أن مدرب مانشستر سيتي مارك هيوز حدد فيا هداف يورو 2008 ومتصدر ترتيب هدافي الليغا هذا الموسم، بأنه اللاعب الذي سينقل الفريق إلى مستوى جديد للمنافسة على مركز ضمن الأربعة الأوائل في الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز.
وقدم هيوز الذي سبق له اللعب مع برشلونة في إسبانيا تقريرا إلى مالكي النادي يحثهم فيه على تقديم عرض لضم المهاجم الدولي الإسباني.
وجاء في تقرير "ذي بيبول" أن عرضا بقيمة 50 مليون يورو سيُقدم إلى فالنسيا لفحص مدى تجاوبهم، ولكن السؤال يبقى حول مدى رغبة اللاعب في مغادرة ملعب الـ "ميستايا" خاصة وأنه رفض عروضا مغرية من ريال مدريد وبرشلونة وتشلسي ومانشستر يونايتد خلال الصيف؟
ولكن في النهاية لكل لاعب سعر، وبالتأكيد فإن الـ"سيتيزنز" يملكون السيولة الكافية لدفع المبلغ الذي يحدده "الخفافيش" للتخلي عن فيا.

----------


## khozam

هل يستغني فالنسيا عن هيلدبراند؟


المصدر: وكالات 


هل يعقل أن يتعاقد فريق كرة قدم مع لاعب دولي كبير في صفقة انتقال حر ثم يسعى للتخلص منه بعد مرور 15 شهرا فقط. هذا ما يحدث في نادي فالنسيا الإسباني في الوقت الحالي مع حارسه الألماني تيمو هيلدبراند.
وكان فالنسيا قد أبدى سعادة غامرة بالتعاقد مع هيلدبراند في صفقة انتقال حر في تموز/يوليو عام 2007 عندما رفض التوقيع على عقد جديد مع شتوتغارت الألماني.
ولكن الآن ووفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة "ماركا" الإسبانية الثلاثاء فإن فالنسيا يريد التخلص من هيلدبراند مشيرة إلى أن النادي مستعد للاستغناء عن اللاعب دون أي مقابل مادي في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية في كانون الثاني/يناير القادم.
وكانت الجماهير الألمانية قد دهشت وأعربت عن خيبة أملها عندما قرر هيلدبراند الرحيل عن شتوتغارت قبل 15 شهرا، بعدما ساعده في التتويج بلقب الدوري الألماني (بوندسليغا)، وكذلك بعدما حقق رقماً قياسياً جديداً في الدوري المحلي حيث لعب لمدة 884 دقيقة دون أن تستقبل شباكه أي هدف.
وكانت خطة هيلدبراند تعتمد على انتزاع مركز الحارس الأساسي لفالنسيا من سانتياغو كانيزارس .
وبدأ الحارس الألماني الموسم الماضي من على مقاعد البدلاء قبل أن تدب الخلافات بين المدرب الهولندي للفريق رونالد كومان وكانيزارس والعديد من اللاعبين المخضرمين في صفوف الفريق ولم يكن أمامه أي بديل سوى الاعتماد على هيلدبراند.
وتذبذب مستوى هيلدبراند صعودا وهبوطا في الموسم الماضي، في الوقت الذي كان يواجه فيه فالنسيا شبح الهبوط في أغلب أوقات الموسم، وكان الحارس الألماني يقوم بمهمة أصعب من التي كان يقوم بها مع شتوتغارت.
ولكن فالنسيا نجح في الخروج من كبوته وأحرز لقب كأس ملك أسبانيا في الوقت الذي تألق فيه هيلدبراند أمام برشلونة في الدور قبل النهائي وأمام خيتافي في المباراة النهائية.
ورغم ذلك لم يضم يواخيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني هيلدبراند إلى تشكيلة المنتخب الذي شارك في بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية لهذا العام (يورو 2008) رغم أنه كان ضمن قائمة الفريق في نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 التي استضافتها ألمانيا.
وبدا أن هيلدبراند البالغ 29 عاماً, سيكون له مستقبل مشرق مع فالنسيا ولكنه اصطدم بالمدرب كومان ومن بعده التركي يوناي اميري الذي كان مدربا لالميريا. ومن الواضح أنه حدثت مشكلة بين هيلدبراند والمدرب الجديد اميري رغم أن أيا منهما لم يعلن عن ذلك في وسائل الإعلام.
وأصر اميري على التعاقد مع حارس المنتخب البرازيلي الأولمبي رينان (برتو سوارس) في آب/أغسطس الماضي وسرعان ما نجح اللاعب البرازيلي في تثبيت أقدامه كحارس أساسي للفريق بعدما ساعده في البقاء على عرش الدوري الإسباني.
وكانت المفاجأة أن اميري لم يضع هيلدبراند في مركز الحارس الثاني للفريق بل فضل إعطاء هذا الشرف للحارس الصاعد فيسنتي جوايتا.
ولم يتم استدعاء هيلدبراند للمشاركة مع الفريق في أي مباراة منذ بداية الموسم الحالي ودون أن تعطيه إدارة النادي أي مبرر لذلك.
وذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الأسبانية أن اميري أبلغ هيلدبراند الاثنين أنه غير راض عن أدائه في التدريبات.
ويبدو أن فالنسيا يخطط للاستغناء عن هيلدبراند في صفقة انتقال حر في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة. ولن يجد الحارس الألماني صعوبة في العودة إلى البوندسليغا يحث أن سمعته هناك لا تزال قوية جدا.

----------


## LUCKY

واااااااااااو 


اذا راح فيا عن فالنسيا ما في فايده من فالنسيا 

اتمنى يكون الاخبر غير صحيح 

يسلموا اخي الحبيب على الاخبار الرااااااائعه 

تحياتي

----------


## king of love

برشلونة يريد التعاقد مع سانتاكروس 		 		 			 				 				 
أفادت تقارير بأن مدرب برشلونة غوارديولا مهتم بضم مدافع نابولي فابيانو سانتاكروس إلى الكامب نو في المستقبل القريب. 
تألق سانتاكروس مع فريقه الذي قدم مستويات كبيرة في الموسمين الأخيرين إضافة إلى مشاركته في تشكيلة مارسيلو ليبي . ولم تغب مهارة اللاعب عن أنظار مدرب البارسا، لكن رئيس النادي الايطالي يعتبر اللاعب احد مراكز القوة في الفريق الشيء الذي يجعل انتقاله بعيد المدى خصوصا وان عقده لن ينتهي إلا بعد 2012 .
أما اللاعب فقد صرح بأنه لازال يفتقر للخبرة وبأنه مازال يعمل على التحسن في المستوى، هذا ما يحتاج العمل في الوقت الراهن .

----------


## king of love

*فوز فالنسيا وخسارة مذلة لفياريال في الكأس* 


*حقق فالنسيا متصدر الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم فوزاً كبيراً على مضيفه بورتوغاليتي من الدرجة الرابعة 4-1 الأربعاء في ذهاب الدور الـ32 من مسابقة الكأس التي شهدت خسارة مذلة لفياريال أمام بولي ايخيدو من الثالثة صفر-5.

في المباراة الأولى، سجل فرناندو مورينتيس (11 و49) وفيسنتي رودريغيز (21) والصربي نيكولا زيغيتش (84) أهداف فالنسيا، واوركو فيرا (47) هدف بورتوغاليتي.

وفي الثانية، سجل خورخي مولينا (8 و37 و55) وراؤول توريس (86) وناكور (88) الأهداف.

وخسر اشبيليه أمام مضيفه بوفرادينا (ثالثة) بهدف وحيد سجله كريستيان بورتييا (90).

وفاز اتلتيكو مدريد على مضيفه اوريهويلا (ثالثة) بهدف وحيد سجله الاوروغوياني دييغو فورلان في الدقيقة 44، واتلتيك بلباو على ريكرياتيفو هويلفا بهدفين لفيليز مارتينيز (32) ودافيد لوبيز (41)، وبيتيس اشبيليه على مضيفه كاستيون (ثانية) بهدفين للبرازيلي ايدو (67) وخوانما (80)، وديبورتيفو لاكورونيا على مضيفه التشي (ثانية) بهدفين لايفان سانشيز ريكي (29) ورودولفو بوبيدو دياز (75)، وبلد الوليد على هيركوليس اليكانتي (ثانية) بخمسة أهداف لهينوك غويتوم (34) وداميان اسكوديرو (49) والنيجيري بارثولومو اوغبيتشي (81 و87) وسيسما غونزاليز (84) مقابل هدف لسيرجيو فرنانديز (85)، ومورسيا (ثانية) على راسينغ سانتاندير بهدفين لخوسيه لويس كابديفيلا (74) وادريان سيكورا (77) مقابل هدلف لبيديا (14)، وسبورتينغ خيخون على مضيفه نومانسيا بهدف وحيد سجله برناردو سامبيدرو (11)، والميريا على مضيفه رايو فاليكانو (ثانية) بهدفين لاستيبان سولاري (30 و39) مقابل هدف لخوسيه خيسوس بيريرا (88)،

وتعادل سلتا فيغو (ثانية) مع اسبانيول بهدفين لدافيد (12) وسوتو روبرترو لاغو (75) مقابل هدفين لخوسيه ماريا كاليخون (22) وروخا لوبيز فالدو (25)، وخيتافي مع أوساسونا صفر-صفر، وملقة مع مايوركا بهدف لخوسيه مانويل تشيلي (32) مقابل هدف للعاجي الحسن كيتا (46).

وكان برشلونة فاز على مضييفه بينيدورم من الدرجة الثالثة 1-صفر الثلاثاء  في ذهاب الدور 32.

ويختتم الدور الـ32 الخميس بلقاء ريال يونيون (ثالثة) مع ريال مدريد، وتقام مباريات الإياب في 12 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر المقبل.*

----------


## khozam

الاصابة تبعد ابيدال عن صفوف برشلونة

المصدر : وكالات


سيفتقد برشلونة ثاني الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم جهود مدافعه الدولي الفرنسي إريك أبيدال في مباراتيه المقبلتين بسبب إصابة في ركبته اليمنى قد تجبره على الخضوع لعملية جراحية، حسب ما أعلن النادي الكاتالوني يوم الخميس.
ولم يكمل أبيدال الحصة التمرينية التي خاضها فريقه الخميس بسبب الأوجاع وهو خضع للفحوصات الطبية التي أظهرت إصابته بتكيس غضروفي خارجي في ركبته اليمنى.
وذكر برشلونة الذي يحقق نتائج مميزة جدا في الآونة الأخيرة، أنه إذا لم يطرأ أي تحسن على وضع ابيدال خلال أسبوع قد يضطر الأخير لإجراء عملية جراحية ستبعده عن الملاعب لفترة أطول.
ولن يكون أبيدال متواجداً بشكل مؤكد في مباراتي السبت أمام ملقه في الدوري المحلي، والثلاثاء المقبل أمام بال السويسري في مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم

جدول نتائج الجولة السابقة مع جدول الترتيب والمباريات القادمة






تحياتي

----------


## king of love

برشلونة يستقبل إصابة جديدة في صفوفه 		 		 			 				 				  برشلونة يستقبل إصابة جديدة في صفوفه 
تأكد هذا اليوم إصابة اللاعب الفرنسي في صفوف برشلونة أريك أبيدال في ركبته اليمنى ، الفحص الطبي الذي اجري لللاعب كشف هذه الإصابة وحدد غيابه عن الفريق طوال الأسبوعين المقبلة لكي يتم علاجه .
  ولكن الخبر المؤسف جدا هو التدخل الجراحي في إصابة أبيدال إن لم يستجيب للعلاج الطبيعي ، ولكن الفريق الطبي لن يتعجل في أي شيء قبل التيقن من استجابت اللاعب الأولية مع العلاج وتطور الشفاء من هذه الإصابة التي تعرض لها بشكل مفاجئ في تمرينات صباح يوم الخميس .

----------


## king of love

الريال يتعثر في أول مباريات الكأس
سقط ريال مدريد أمام ريال يونيون في لقاء الذهاب لكأس الملكة الاسباني هذا الموسم ، على الرغم من خسارة المباراة إلا أن النتيجة التي استقبلها الريال كانت مثيرة جدا فقد تمكن الفريق صاحب الأرض من هز شباك دوديك 3 مرات ، وفي المقابل سجل الريال فقط هدفين عن طريق كل من هقواين وسافيولا ، الخبر المزعج في هذه المباراة سقوط ديلاريد على الأرض وهو مغمى عليه وتم نقلة إلى المستشفى حيث يخضع للعناية المركزة

----------


## king of love

رئيس ريال مدريد يكشف الاتهامات التي وجهت له  		 		 			 				 				 رئيس ريال مدريد يكشف الاتهامات التي وجهت له  
يتعرض رئيس ريال مدريد السيد كالديرون إلى اتهامات خطيرة جدا من قبل احد الصحف التي كشفت بأن الرئيس يستخدم اسم النادي من اجل تسيير بعض أموره الخاصة ، كالديرون أعلن مساء الخميس في مؤتمر صحفي أن مثل هذه الاتهامات لن يقف أمامها ريال مدريد مكتوف الأيدي وهذا اتهام في كيا النادي وليس فقط اتهام شخصي ، كما أن الفواتير التي استندوا إليها من بطاقات الائتمان كانت مزيفة والقانون سوف يحاكم هؤلاء .

----------


## king of love

غوارديولا يمنع ميسي من الظهور في الاعلانات 		 		 			 				 				 
تم منع نجم برشلونة والمنتخب الأرجنتيني ليو ميسي من الذهاب للقيام بأي عمل تجاري وتصوير أي اعلانات ترويجية خلال 48 ساعة قبل كل مباراة. أي أن ميسي وغيره من اللاعبين ممنوعون من المشاركة في تصوير أي إعلانات تجارية قبل يومين من كل مباراة.

القرار جاء من السيد المدرب غوارديولا ليفرض نوعا من الانضباط على اللاعبين حتى خارج أوقات التدريب، لأن ذلك من شأنه إبقاء اللاعبين مركزين على المباراة القادمة للفريق فقط. ولا يبدو أنه هناك أي معارضة من اللاعبين على هذا القرار والكل يتقبله بصدر رحب.

----------


## king of love

شوستر: دفاعنا كان ضعيفا 		 		 			 				 				 بعد الخسار غير المتوقعة من فريق الدرجة الثالثة ريال أونيون، لم يجد شوستر سوى الكلمات التالية ليعبر بها عن انطباعاته وردود فعله ، حيث قال شوستر: "أكثر الأمور السلبية في المباراة كانت هي خط دفاعنا، لقد اعطيناعم مساحات وحرية أكبر، فدفعنا ثمن ذلك بالنهاية. أعتقد أنا المسألة ليست مقلقة كثيرا من ناحية التأهل، فنحن مازال لدينا مباراة إياب في البيرنابيو".
وبخصوص ديلاريد، علق شوستر: "أعتقد أن الأمور جيدة الآن، التقارير الطبية ستأتي قريبا، لكني أعتقد أنه بحال جيدة الآن. لا أعتقد أن اللاعبين تأثروا بما حصل".

----------


## king of love

بويان، بيكي، بوسكيتوس و بويول في ملعب كرة السلة 		 		 			 				 				 
لم يرد كل من لاعبي برشلونة الأربعة التاليين: بويان، بيكي، بوسكيتوس، و بويول تفويت مباراة فريق النادي لكرة السلة بدوري أبطال أوربا أمام باناثينايكوس اليوناني. وكانوا حاضرين بالمدرجات لتقديم التشجيع للفريق ومساندته ولو معنويا. ويعتبر بويول أكثر واحد في هؤلاء الأربعة يحب حضور مباريات فريق كرة السلة.
يذكر أن بعض لاعبي الفريق الآخري بدورهم يحضرون مباريات السلة لنادي برشلونة على شكل تجمعات أو بشكل انفرادي، وعلى وجه الخصوص: هليب، هنري، إيتو و أبيدال.

----------


## king of love

تم الاكتشاف من قبل الفريق الطبي لسبب اصابة سقوط اللاعب ديلاريد في المباراة ، والسبب هو ان اللاعب تعرف لانخفاض في ضغط الدم مما أدى الى سقوطه في المباراة امام ريال يونيون ، وقد قال ايضا الفريق الطبي بأن ديلاريد بحالة جيدة الان .
*

**هذا ماكشف عنه الفريق الطبي المُتابع لحالة لاعب وسط ريال مدريد روبين ديلاريد والذي سقط مغشيا عليه في مباراة ريال يونيون في ذهاب كأس ملك إسبانيا , حيث أوضح الفريق الطبي أن سبب سقوط ديلاريد في الملعب دون أي احتكاك هو انخفاض في ضغط الدم , على إثرها نقل ديلاريد إلى المستشفى لمتابعة حالته الصحية وإجراء المزيد من الفحوصات , اللاعب في حالة مستقرة الآن فقد اتصل على أسرته وأخبرهم أنه في حالة جيدة*

----------


## LUCKY

*مدرب فياريال يؤكد قوه فريقه* 




مانويل بيليغريني مدرب نادي فياريال الإسباني أبدى ثقته الكبيرة بفريقه قبل مباراة أتلتيك بيلباو ، خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده المدرب التشيلي هذا الصباح لمباراة الغد أمام النادي الباسكي ، بعد التدريبات خلف الأبواب المغلقة في المادريغال .
حيث قال بيليغريني في بداية حديثه محذرا ً من خطورة الخصم : ’’ إنهم يلعبون كرة قدم جيدة جدا ً ومن الصعب جدا ً الفوز عليهم في ملعبهم .
يجب علينا أن نلعب بكثافة عالية جدا ً وبشكل ٍ جماعي ، وعدم الإعتماد على اللعب بشكل ٍ منفرد ، لتقديم صورة إيجابية من هذه الزيارة .
في ملعب مثل السان ماميس إنه لأمرٌ جميل أن تلعب عليه لأن الجو رائع جدا ً ‘‘ .
المدرب التشيلي أكد بأن فريقه نسى ما حدث خلال يوم الأربعاء في كأس الملك بعد الخسارة بنتيجة (5-0) ، وقال بيليغريني : ’’ مباراة يوم الأربعاء لن تغير من أهداف مشروعنا .
ليس هناك أبطال ٍ أو أوغاد ٍ .
نحن لدينا 23 لاعبا ً والجميع طموحين جدا ً وملتزمين بالمشروع وبالنسبة لي إنه شرفٌ كبير أن أقوم بتدريبهم .
هذا الفريق قوي جدا ً وتافى بسرعة مما حدث له يوم الأربعاء ‘‘ .
وأخيرا ً أراد بيليغريني أيضا ً أن يكون فياريال تلقى الخسارة الأولى له منذ شهر أبريل الماضي وهذا يدل على إرتفاع مستوى وأداء هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين .
وأن في بيلباو سوف يذهب بشخصية ٍ كبيرة من أجل تحقيق الثلاث نقاط .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أصبح المهاجم البرازيلي الصاعد كيريسون دي سوزا كارنيرو الشهير بلقب "كيه 9" والذي يقارن في بلاده بالهدافين الكبيرين روماريو ورونالدو، هدفا لكبرى الأندية الأوروبية.* 
*ويعد "روماريو الجديد" النجم الأبرز في صفوف فريق كوريتيبا، الذي يرتبط معه بتعاقد ينتهي في شهر نيسان/أبريل المقبل. وهو يشبه في تحركاته رونالدو نجم ريال مدريد السابق، إلا أن لمساته أقرب إلى المعتزل روماريو الذي كان يلقب ب"اللص الشري*
 
*ف" لخطورته داخل منطقة الجزاء.* 
*ويتابع ناديا برشلونة وبلنسية الإسبانيان هذا اللاعب منذ فترة، إلا أن المدير الفني الإسباني رافائيل بينيتيز مدرب ليفربول الإنجليزي دخل بفريقه إلى قائمة التفاوض مع اللاعب البالغ من العمر 19 عاما، طبقا لما أعلنته صحيفة "ديلي ميرور" البريطانية أمس الجمعة.* 
*يذكر أن كيريسون اعترف في أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي باهتمام نادي بلنسية بالتعاقد معه، مؤكدا "سعادته" بهذا الاهتمام.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*انتزع فريق برشلونة صدارة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم بعد تغلبه على مضيفه ملقة 4/1 اليوم السبت في المرحلة التاسعة من المسابقة.* 
*وكان تشافي هرنانديز نجم المنتخب الأسباني في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) ، هو بطل المباراة الأول حيث أحرز هدفين لبرشلونة.* 
*وأصبح برشلونة هو الفريق الأكثر تألقا في عالم كرة القدم في الوقت الحالي ، حيث فاز في أخر 11 مباراة له في جميع المسابقات.* 
*وبعد تحقيق الفوز الرابع على التوالي في الدوري المحلي رفع برشلونة رصيده إلى 22 نقطة من تسع مباريات ، بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام صاحب المركز الثاني فياريال الذي تغلب على مضيفه اتليتك بيلباو 4/1 ، وبفارق نقطتين أمام بلنسية صاحب المركز الثالث.* 
*وسيستعيد بلنسية صدارة المسابقة في حال فوزه على ضيفه راسينج سانتاندير في وقت لاحق اليوم.* 
*وكانت المباراة على ملعب ملقة في طريقها للتأجيل بسبب الأمطار الغزيرة التي جعلت أرض الملعب مبتلة وسريعة قبل أن تصبح مليئة بالاوحال .* 
*وبدأ جوسيب جوارديولا المدير الفني لبرشلونة المباراة بنحو سبع لاعبين من قطاعات الناشئين بالنادي ولكن رغم ذلك تقدم الفريق بهدف مبكر في الدقيقة الخامسة من تسديدة من ضربة حرة مباشرة لتشافي.* 
*وبعد الهدف بسبع دقائق أدرك دودا التعادل لملقة من متابعة لتسديدة زميله أدريان لوبيز التي أبعدها فيكتور فالديز حارس برشلونة.* 
*وأضاف النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي الهدف الثاني لبرشلونة في الدقيقة 19 من تسديدة بقدمه اليسرى سكنت شباك فرانسيسك ارناو حارس ملقة.* 
*وجاء أجمل أهداف اللقاء في الدقيقة 53 من تسديدة رائعة لتشافي إثر تمريرة من النجم الفرنسي المخضرم تييري هنري.* 
*وقبل عشر دقائق على نهاية المباراة حول البرازيلي ولينجتون مدافع ملقة التمريرة العرضية لمدافع برشلونة البرازيلي داني الفيس في مرمى فريقه عن طريق الخطأ.* 
*وقال داني الفيس "كانت مباراة صعبة اليوم بسبب الأرض المبتلة ، ولكننا تعاملنا معها بشكل جيد وحققنا نتيجة جيدة".* 
*واستعاد فياريال توازنه وتغلب على بيلباو المتعثر 4/1 لينتزع الفريق ثلاث نقاط ثمينة.* 
*وأحرز أهداف فياريال كل من جيوسيب روسي وروبرت بيريس وسانتي كازورلا وجويي التيدور (أول هدف له في الدوري الأسباني).* 
*وتجمد رصيد بيلباو عند خمس نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير ، ليزداد موقف المدرب خواكين كاباروس صعوبة.* 
*ويحتل فياريال المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام بلنسية ونقطتين أمام صاحب المركز الرابع ريال مدريد الذي يواجه الميريا غدا الأحد.* 
*ويأتي أشبيلية في المركز الخامس برصيد 17 نقطة يليه أتليتكو مدريد برصيد 13 نقطة بعد فوزه على ريال مايوركا بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما النجم الأرجنتيني الصاعد سيرجيو أجويرو.* 
*وغاب أجويرو /20 عاما/ عن أخر ثلاث مباريات لفريقه بسبب تعرضه لإصابة في العضلات.*

----------


## king of love

فالينسيا يسقط امام حماس الرايسينغ 		 		 			 				 				 بعد سلسلة المفاجآت التي حملتها مباريات يوم أمس في جميع أرجاء الملاعب الأوروبية، لم تسلم الملاعب الاسبانية من هذه العدوى والتي أصابت هذه المرة ملعب الميستايا في فالينسا. فقد كان الفريق قبل هذا اليوم يتربع في صدارة الدوري متقدما على كل من ريال وبرشلونة بفارق نقطة وحيدة، وكان أيضا يحتفظ بسجل خال من الهزائم هذا الموسم. لكن أقدام محمد تشيتي لم ينم لها جفن إلا بعد إطاحة كل الحسابات للفريق البرتقالي وذلك بتسجيله لثلاثة أهداف متتالية مكنت فريقه بجانب هدف البيلدا بالخطأ ضد مرماه من العودة بنقاط المباراة كاملة.

أما أهداف فريق فالينسا فقد جاءت بأقدام كل من دافيد فييا عن طريق ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 29 وخواكين في الدقيقة 70 . وكنتيجة للمباراة فان الفريق قد تخلى عن الصدارة لفريق برشلونة مؤقتا في انتظار نتيجة ريال مدريد والميريا هذا المساء.

----------


## king of love

تشافي سعيد بالهدفين  		 		 			 				 				  بعد الرباعية التي رجع بها النادي الكاتالوني من ميدان مالقا والتي لم يرد عليها المحليون إلا بهدف يتيم، تربع البلوغرانا على قمة الدوري الاسباني . وقد عرفت المباراة بروز لاعب خط الوسط الاسباني تشافي وذلك بتسجيله لهدفين في المباراة. ولم يخف اللاعب سعادته الكبيرة بالمستوى الذي قدمه وأيضا بتسجيله للأهداف.فقد قال اللاعب بعد المباراة انه لم يسبق له أن سجل هدفين في مباراة واحدة إلا أيام لعبه لفريق الناشئين. وقال اللاعب أيضا:" أنا سعيد بالهدفين وسعيد أيضا لأننا أثبتنا تكيفننا مع الظروف مهما كانت".

وعند سؤاله عن سبب النتائج الايجابية المتتالية للفريق، قال اللاعب:" لقد أصبحنا نلعب بطريقة مباشرة، والاهم هو عدم ترك مجال للخصم للعب". ويرى متتبعون للفريق انه لو استمر تحسن كل من اللاعب والنادي على النحو الذي نراه الآن فإن مثل هذه النتائج ستصبح أمر طبيعي جدا وسيكون برشلونة الأقرب لكسب الدوري .

----------


## king of love

انتقادات ساخنة لشوستر بسبب راؤول 		 		 			 				 				 
سيلعب نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني مساء اليوم أمام فريق العامرية مباراته التاسعة في الدوري . ومن المتوقع جدا أن يكون راؤول متواجدا من جديد كأساسي، وهو الأمر الذي يعتقد الكثير من عشاق النادي الملكي أنه يجب إعادة النظر فيه. 

بعض الصحف الاسبانية تفترض أن شوستر لا يطبق نظام المداورة بشكل عادل، فراؤول غونزاليس يجد نفسه بالتشكيلة الأساسية في أغلب مباريات الفريق على غرار نيستلروي وباقي المهاجمين كالمظلوم سافيولا. انتقدت بعض هذه الصحف قرار وضع راؤول كأساسي اليوم مستندة إلى أن 95 %  من المباريات التي شارك فيها راؤول أساسي جعلت الريال يبدو ضعيفا بعض الشيء من الناحية الهجومية.

كما أن هذه الصحف أشارت إلى أن إجلاس راؤول على دكه الاحتياط كباقي زملائه أمر يجب تطبيقه من قبل شوستر، ومؤكدة أن ذلك لن يؤثر أبدا على حب الجماهير لراؤول.

----------


## king of love

شوستير متخوف من الفرق الصغيرة 		 		 			 				 				 
 قلما يفرط مدرب ريال مدريد الألماني بيرناند شوستير في حديثه مع الصحافة. وقد بدأ الألماني في مؤتمر صحفي يوم أمس هادئا وأعطى إجابات دقيقة ومختصرة. وقد قال المدرب في شأن المباراة المقبلة لهم مع الميريا :" لدينا مبراة مهمة غدا مع الميريا، ويجب علينا أن نحافظ على مركزنا في الدوري. ولتحقيق ذلك علينا أن نقدم عرضا جيدا أمام الميريا."
ولم يخف المدرب تخوفه من الفرق "الصغيرة" في الليغا، وقال:" بتغيير مدربهم فإن طريقة لعبهم قد تغيرت لكن في مثل هذه المباريات فإن المعنويات تكون مرتفعة ومثل هذه الفرق تريد أن تلعب جيدا ضد الريال. نحن نعرف ذلك."
واختتم لقاءه بالحديث عن راموس وأكد أن الأمور عادت إلى مجاريها مع اللاعب، كما ذكر أن اللاعب دي لاريد قد تماثل للشفاء.

----------


## king of love

انتقالات مبكرة تهدد لاعبي ريال مدريد 		 		 			 				 				  بعد الهزيمة المخجلة للنادي الملكي يوم الخميس الماضي ضد فريق الدرجة الثالثة ريال اونيون، فإن نتائج تلك المباراة قد بانت على لسان مدرب الفريق كما جاء في جريدة سبورت. وقد صرح المدرب بأنه تضايق جدا من خط الدفاع في تلك المباراة، لذا فان كلا من ميتزيلدير ودرينتي وخافي غارسيا قد يعجلون برحيلهم من النادي في يناير المقبل. ولم يبد على المدرب انه قد يتيح لهم فرصة أخرى لإثبات تواجدهم في التشكيلة من جديد .
يذكر أن سفيولا قد ينضم إلى قائمة المعروضين للبيع في يناير المقبل، وقد ينضم إليه ميشيل سالغادو. لكن الأخير قد يبقى بسبب الجو المضطرب بين سيرجيو راموس وإدارة النادي. 
تقارير تشير بأن المدرب قد طالب ميياتوفيتش بإيجاد لاعبين جدد في يناير في خط الوسط وخط الهجوم

----------


## LUCKY

أضاع فريق ريال مدريد فرصة جيدة لاقتسام صدارة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم مع برشلونة بعد تعادله مع مضيفه ألميريا 1/1 أمس الأحد في المرحلة التاسعة من المسابقة. 
وظل ريال مدريد متقدما 1/ صفر حتى الدقائق الثماني الأخيرة من عمر المباراة حيث واصل أصحاب الأرض ضغطهم الشديد ولكن دون خطورة هجومية حقيقية. 
ولكن هذا الوضع تغير تماما في الدقيقة 82 من المباراة. حيث استغل ألبرت كروسات خطأ من مدافع ريال مدريد سيرجيو راموس ليتقدم من الجانب الأيسر بالملعب ويمرر كرة دقيقة للمهاجم الأرجنتيني بابلو بياتي الذي أحرز هدف التعادل لألميريا. 
وكان هذا الهدف هو أقل مكافأة يستحقها ألميريا على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله أمس ، وأقل ما يستحقه ريال مدريد أيضا من عقاب بسبب ارتضاؤه بهدف واحد ومجهود محدود. 
وتقدم ريال مدريد في الدقيقة 39 من المباراة بتصويبة رأسية من المهاجم المخضرم راؤول جونزاليس من متابعة لرفعة زميله جونزالو هيجوين من الجانب الأيسر. 
وبدا على ريال مدريد الاقتناع بأن هجوم ألميريا المتواضع لن يتمكن من إلحاق أي ضرر به ، وبالتالي بدأ تفكيره في المباراة يتجه إلى مباراته التالية أمام يوفنتوس الإيطالي ضمن منافسات دوري أبطال أوروبا يوم الأربعاء المقبل. 
وبعد إدراك التعادل 1/1 ، أضاع بياتي فرصة جيدة لمنح التقدم لألميريا. وعلى الطرف الآخر من الملعب أضاع الأرجنتيني الآخر جابرييل هاينز فرصة جيدة لريال مدريد بتسديدة من ضربة رأس خارج المرمى. 
وقال سيرجيو راموس "خطأنا هو أننا لم نقتل المباراة .. ولكنني أعترف بكفاءتهم .. فقد واصلوا ضغوطهم علينا وربما يكونوا قد استحقوا التعادل فعلا". 
ورفع ريال مدريد رصيده إلى 20 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف فياريال ، صاحب المركز الثاني الذي فاز على أتلتيك بلباو 4/1 أمس الأول السبت ، ونقطتين خلف المتصدر برشلونة الذي فاز 4/1 أيضا على ملقة أمس الأول. 
ويتساوى بلنسية ، الرابع ، مع ريال مدريد حاليا في رصيد النقاط بعد هزيمته 2/4 أمام ضيفه راسينج سانتاندر يوم السبت عندما تألق محمد تشيتي في إحراز ثلاثة أهداف للفريق الزائر. 
ويأتي فريق اشبيلية في المركز الخامس برصيد 17 نقطة بعد هزيمته المفاجئة من بلد الوليد 2/3 برغم تقدمه 2/ صفر في بداية المباراة عن طريق لاعبيه ريناتو وخيسوس نافاس. 
ولكن الأمور بدأت تنقلب ضد اشبيلية في الدقيقة 35 ، عندما حصل لويس فابيانو ، مهاجم الفريق الوحيد ، بغباء شديد على بطاقته الصفراء الثانية بالمباراة بسبب ادعاء السقوط في منطقة الجزاء. 
وسجل جوناثان سيسما هدفا لبلد الوليد قبل نهاية الشوط الأول مباشرة. ثم سرق مهاجم أورجواي المتألق فابيان كانوبيو الأضواء عندما قلب المائدة على اشبيلية بتسجيل هدفين آخرين لبلد الوليد. 
وقال مانولو خيمينيز مدرب اشبيلية "كان طرد لويس نقطة حاسمة في المباراة .. ولكن حتى مع هذه الظروف كان يجب أن يتواجد لدينا المزيد من الحلول على أرض الملعب هذه الليلة". 
ويتقدم اشبيلية بفارق أربع نقاط عن أتلتيكو مدريد صاحب المركز السادس الذي تغلب على ريال مايوركا 2/ صفر أمس الأول السبت بهدفين لنجمه سيرخيو أجويرو. 
وظل خيتافي في المركز السابع بعد تعادله مع ريكرياتيفو 1/1 ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 13 نقطة بالتساوي مع ملقة. 
ويتساوى أربع فرق حاليا في رصيد 12 نقطة بالدوري الأسباني وهم: ديبورتيفو لا كورونا وإسبانيول وألميريا وسبورتنج خيخون. 
وفاز ديبورتيفو على مضيفه ريال بيتيس 3/ صفر في ختام مباريات الأسبوع التاسع أمس بقيادة لاعبه أنخيل لافيتا الذي سجل له هدفين في شوط المباراة الثاني ، إلى جانب هدف آخر من ريكي. 
وتغلب اسبانيول على أوساسونا القابع فى القاع بهدف نظيف سجله المهاجم الدولي السابق راؤول تامودو. 
وبرغم بدايته المتواضعة بالموسم ، تغلب خيخون المتأهل حديثا لدوري الأضواء على نومانسيا 3/1 أمس. 
وسجل المهاجم الصربي مات بيليتش هدفين لخيخون قاده بهما لاحتلال المركز التاسع مناصفة بالدوري الأسباني. 
ويحتل ريال مايوركا المركز 13 بالدوري الأسباني ويليه بلد الوليد في المركز 14 بعد فوزه المفاجئ على اشبيلية. 
ورفع راسينج سانتاندر رصيده إلى تسع نقاط ، بينما جمع ريال بيتيس ثماني نقاط مقابل سبع نقاط لكل من نومانسيا وريكرياتيفو. 
ويأتي اتليتك بيلباو في المركز الثاني من القاع برصيد خمس نقاط بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام اوساسونا متذيل الترتيب الذي خسر جميع مبارياته الثلاث التي لعبها مؤخرا تحت قيادة مدرب أسبانيا السابق خوسيه أنطونيو كاماتشو.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سجل أوبافيمي مارتينز هدفين في الشوط الثاني ليساعد فريقه نيوكاسل على الابتعاد عن قاع ترتيب مسابقة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بهذا الموسم حيث تغلب الفريق على ضيفه أستون فيلا 2/ صفر مساء أمس الاثنين في ختام منافسات الأسبوع الحادي عشر من المسابقة.

وافتتح مارتينز التسجيل في مباراة أمس في الدقيقة 60 ، ثم أكد فوز نيوكاسل بنقاط المباراة الثلاث بإضافة الهدف الثاني للفريق قبل نهاية اللقاء بسبع دقائق.

وبهذه النتيجة تقدم نيوكاسل ستة مراكز في ترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي ليحتل المركز 14 ، بينما أضاع أستون فيلا فرصة جيدة للتقدم للمركز الثالث بالترتيب نفسه.

وأهدر جابرييل أجبونلاهور وآشلي يانج فرصتين ثمينتين للتقدم لفيلا خلال الشوط الأول من مباراة أمس ، ولكن نيوكاسل كان صاحب الكلمة العليا في الشوط الثاني.

وسجل مارتينز الهدف الأول من مجهود فردي رائع حيث راوغ مدافع فيلا وسدد كرة أرضية في الركن السفلي من المرمى.

بينما جاء الهدف الثاني من انطلاقة على الجانب الأيسر من الملعب لجوناس جوتييريز رفع بعدها كرة عرضية ليودعها مارتينز بسهولة في مرمى فيلا مهديا الفوز لنيوكاسل الذي يقوده حاليا المدرب جو كينير.

وقال مارتينز "أعتقد أننا حدثنا أنفسنا عن حاجتنا للفوز بهذه المباراة .. كنا بحاجة لبذل قصارى جهودنا لتحقيق الفوز. وأتمنى أن يظل أداؤنا على هذا المستوى".

وأضاف "إنه أمر مهم للغاية بالنسبة للمهاجمين أن يحرزوا الأهداف ، وأنا سعيد للغاية بإحرازي هدفين. ولكن علي أن أوجه الشكر إلى زملائي بالفريق أيضا".

**
*

----------


## king of love

عاجل:إنييستا يغيب عن لقاء الكلاسيكو 		 		 			 				 				 اعلنت قبل قليل قناة كانال بلوس الإسبانية ضمن برنامجها الخاص بدوري أبطال أوربا أن لاعب فريق برشلونة أندريس إنييستا قد تلقى إصابة في عضلات الفخذ الأيمن وسيغيب لمدة أقلها ست أسابيع. وهذا ما يعني بالتأكيد غياب اللاعب عن مباراة الكلاسيكو. وقد أكد ذلك مسؤول في فريق البرسا للقناة بعد انتهاء المباراة بحوالي نصف ساعة.
قال لابورتا بهذا الصدد: "إصابة أندريس قوية لنا، فهو لاعب مهم جدا ونحتاجه في كل مباراة ". أما مدرب الفريق غوارديولا فقد قال: "إن إصابة إنييستا أمر  سيء، ونحن بحاجة كبيرة له في هذه الفترة".
يذكر أن هذا الخبر أعلن حصريا على القناة الإسبانية، أما الإعلان الرسمي من النادي الكاتالوني فسوف يكون صباح يوم غد.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أعلن نادي ريال مدريد حامل لقب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم اليوم امس الأربعاء أن مدافعه بيبي سيغيب عن صفوف الفريق في مباراة الفريق أمام يوفنتوس الإيطالي اليوم في دوري أبطال أوروبا.

وسقط المدافع البرتغالي في اختبار اللياقة الذي أجري له ، وذلك بعدما أصيب بتمزق في العضلة الرباعية لفخذه الأيسر خلال المباراة التي تعادل فيها ريال مدريد مع ألميريا 1/1 يوم الأحد الماضي. ولم يتعاف اللاعب حتى الآن.

بينما تمثلت الأخبار الجيدة لريال مدريد في تعافي المهاجم المخضرم رود فان نيستلروي من الغصابة في الركبة اليمنى واستعداده للعودة إلى الملاعب بعد غياب دام أسبوعين.

ويتصدر يوفنتوس المجموعة السادسة في دوري الأبطال برصيد سبع نقاط وبفارق نقطة واحدة أمام ريال مدريد ، وذلك بعدما تغلب يوفنتوس على ريال مدريد 2/1 في تورينو قبل أسبوعين.

**
*

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم









تحياتي

----------


## khozam

ريال مدريد يفتقد لجهود روبن
المصدر : وكالات 
سيغيب الجناح الهولندي اريين روبن عن فريقه ريال مدريد بطل إسبانيا من خمسة إلى ستة أسابيع بسبب تعرضه لتمزق في عضلات ساقه اليمنى بحسب ما أعلن النادي الملكي في موقعه على شبكة الانترنت.
وتعرض روبن (24 عاما) للإصابة أمس الأربعاء خلال عملية الإحماء قبل مباراة ريال أمام ضيفه يوفنتوس الايطالي (صفر-2) على ملعب "سانتياغو برنابيو" ضمن مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم، علماً أن المدافع البرتغالي بيبي تعرض لإصابة مماثلة أمام الميريا (1-1) الأحد الماضي في الدوري المحلي.
وتحوم الشكوك بالتالي حول مشاركة روبن عن مباراة القمة (كلاسيكو) ضد الغريم التقليدي برشلونة على ملعب "نو كامب" في المرحلة الخامسة عشرة من "الليغا" الشهر المقبل

----------


## khozam

ميسي الاقرب لجائزة افضل لاعب

المصدر: وكالات 
كشف نادي برشلونة الإسباني لكرة القدم أن مهاجمه الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي حصل على أكبر عدد من أصوات المشجعين في التصويت الذي أجراه الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في موقعه على شبكة الانترنت لاختيار أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2008.
وسيعلن اسم الفائز بهذه الجائزة المرموقة في 12 كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل  خلال احتفال كبير في اوبرا زيوريخ وسيكون الاختيار محصوراً بتصويت مدربي وقادة المنتخبات الوطنية.
وكان ميسي حل في المركز الثاني العام الماضي خلف البرازيلي كاكا نجم آي سي ميلان الإيطالي، وهو مرشح مجدداً هذا الموسم للفوز بهذه الجائزة وقد نال أعلى نسبة من أصوات المشجعين إلى جانب البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو الذي قاد مانشستر يونايتد للقب الدوري الإنكليزي ومسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا، وستيفن جيرارد وفرانك لامبارد لاعبي وسط ليفربول وتشلسي الإنكليزيين على التوالي.


مارادونا لن يستدعي ميسي للقاء اسكتلندا


وفي سياقٍ متصل أكد دييغو أرماندو مارادونا المدرب الجديد للمنتخب الأرجنتيني أنه ملتزم باتفاق اتحاد كرة القدم في بلاده مع فريق برشلونة والذي يقضي بعدم استدعاء ميسي إلا في المباريات الرسمية فقط.
وقال مارادونا خلال زيارته الخاطفة الخميس لمدينة برشلونة الإسبانية حيث التقى ميسي لمدة لا تزيد عن 45 دقيقة: "لن نقوم باستدعاء ليو (ميسي) احتراما لاتفاقنا مع برشلونة".
وبذلك سيغيب ميسي عن مباراة منتخب بلاده الودية القادمة أمام اسكتلندا، والتي تعد الظهور الأول لمارادونا كمدرب للمنتخب الأرجنتيني، وستقام المباراة يوم 19 تشرين ثاني / نوفمبر الحالي.
واتجه مارادونا عقب اللقاء صوب المطار برفقة المستشار الفني للمنتخب كارلوس بيلاردو حيث يقومان بجولة للقاء لاعبي الأرجنتين المحترفين في أوروبا.

----------


## king of love

انيستا:برشلونة لن يشعر بغيابي  		 		 			 				 				 انيستا:برشلونة لن يشعر بغيابي  
الإصابة التي تعرض لها المبدع في خط الوسط اللاعب انيستا سوف تكون مؤلمة لفريق برشلونة ، اللاعب أعلن بأن الفريق لن يشعر بغيابة وهناك العديد من الأسماء البديلة التي من الممكن أن تصنع الفارق مع برشلونة ، ولكن لا يزال السيد غوارديولا مدرك تماما أهمية اقزافي وانيستا في الفريق .
 الكثير من رسائل الاعتذار والأسف وصلت لبرشلونة وتحديدا من مدرب المنتخب الاسباني السيد ديل بوسكي الذي اعتبر إصابة انيستا أمر محزن جدا ، الأخبار المؤكدة أن اللاعب يحتاج إلى 6 أسابيع لكي يعود من جديد لصفوف الفريق ، وبات من المؤكد غيابة عن لقاء ريال مدريد في الكلاسيكو المقبل .

----------


## king of love

تقرير عن المصابين في برشلونة  		 		 			 				 				 تقرير عن المصابين في برشلونة  
دائما ما تكون الإصابات العامل الرئيسي في تراجع نتائج أي فريق مهما كان حجمه أو على الأقل تؤثر قليلا على مردودة ، ولكن الحال هذا الموسم مع برشلونة مختلف تماما فالمجموعة تعمل بشكل متكامل وطريقة المداورة هي الحل الأمثل لتفادي مثل هذه المشاكل .
 عدد المصابين في برشلونة ازداد لاعبا واحدا هذا الأسبوع وهو من أهم لاعبي خط الوسط ليس في برشلونة فقط بل في اسبانيا ، انيستا انضم إلى كل من ميليتو و ابيدال وجيرارد بيكة ، أما اللاعب سيدو كايتا فقد تدرب هذا اليوم مع المجموعة ، وهذا يعني أن اللاعب في المراحل النهائية من العلاج ومن الممكن أن يمثل الفريق في الأسبوع المقبل .

----------


## king of love

روبين يعاني من ثقب في العضلة  		 		 			 				 				  روبين يعاني من ثقب في العضلة  
قبل انطلاق لقاء الريال واليوفي كان لاعبو مدريد يجرون الإحماء في البرنابيو ،ولكن اللاعب الهولندي ارين روبين تعرض إلى إصابة خلال علمية الإحماء ، وبشكل مبدئي أعلن الفريق الطبي في ريال مدريد أن طبيعة الإصابة هي عبارة عن ثقب في العضلة ،الأمر الذي جعل المدرب شوستر يشرك اللاعب درينثي بدلا من روبين .
 سيرجو راموس أنهى المباراة وهو يعاني من كدمة قوية ، ولكن الكشف الطبي لم يعلن بشكل نهائي عن مدة العلاج والغياب لكلا اللاعبين ، وسيتقرر ذلك في الساعات المقبلة . 
كونو معنا لنوافيكم بكل التطورات .

----------


## king of love

روبين سيغيب 6 أسابيع عن الريال  		 		 			 				 				 روبين سيغيب 6 أسابيع عن الريال  
أكدت الكشوفات في ريال مدريد أن اللاعب الهولندي ارين روبين سيتغيب عن الفريق 6 أسابيع بسبب الإصابة التي تعرض لها أثناء الإحماء قبل لقاء اليوفي .
 الكشف عن طريق الرنين المغناطيسي جعل الأطباء يحددون المدة التي سيغيب فيها اللاعب عن صفوف الفريق وبشكل مبدئي شهر ونصف لن يستطيع أرين روبين أن يشارك مع الفريق الأبيض ، وسيكون هذا الغياب مؤثر جدا على خطط المدرب شوستر ولربما سيؤثر أكثر على نتائج الفريق كون الريال أصبح يعتمد كثيرا على الهولندي في اختراق دفاع الخصم .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بينيتيز يقترب من مواصلة مسيرته في الانفيلد*
*كشف المدرب الأسباني رافاييل بينيتيز المدير الفني لفريق ليفربول الإنجليزي لكرة القدم أنه أصبح قريبا من تجديد تعاقده بعد تلقيه مكالمة هاتفية من توم هيكس أحد مالكي النادي.* 
*وأوضح بينيتيز في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي لليفربول على الانترنت اليوم الجمعة أن هيكس أخبره أنه وشريكه جورج جيليت اتخذا قرارا ببدء الاتصالات مع وكلاء أعمال المدرب لعقد اجتماع موسع لبحث قضية التجديد بحلول الأسبوع المقبل.* 
*وقال بينيتيز "لم نتحدث حول مدة العقد الجديد ولكن بالتأكيد نسعى للتوصل إلى اتفاق يرضي الطرفين في أسرع وقت ممكن. وبالنسبة لي فالأمر سهل. أريد البقاء هنا لفترة طويلة حتى لو كان العقد الجديد لمدة 20 عاما".* 
*وقدم ليفربول بداية جيدة هذا الموسم حيث يشارك تشيلسي في صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي برصيد 26 نقطة من 11 مباراة كما يسير بخطى طيبة في دوري أبطال أوروبا الذي فاز به تحت قيادة بينيتيز عام 2005 والذي كان العام الأول له مع الفريق.*

----------


## king of love

غوارديولا: مدريد لا تستسلم 		 		 			 				 				 خلال المؤتمر الصحفي لفريقه أشار مدرب البلوغرانا بيب غوارديولا إلى أن نادي ريال مدريد لا يستسلم أبدا، ورغم ما يواجهه من مشاكل مع الإصابات إلا أنه سيبقى منافسا على اللقب حتى الرمق الأخير من هذا الموسم ، ولعل الفوز بالدوري الموسم ما قبل الماضي دليل قاطع على قوة هذا الفريق .

تأتي كلمات المدرب هذه كرسالة تشجيعية للنادي الملكي من جهة، وكتنبيه للاعبي فريقه من جهة أخرى. برشلونة سيلعب اليوم أمام فريق بلد الوليد على الكامبنو، ومن المتوقع جدا استمرار برشلونة في الصدارة بعد  هذه الجولة ، لأنه الفريق الوحيد هذا الموسم الذي يفوز برباعيات وخماسيات .

----------


## king of love

روبينهو ينتقد ادارة الريال من جديد  		 		 			 				 				 بعد تقليده لحركة ديلبييرو عند تسجيله للهدف في ريال مدريد هاهو نجم السامبا ولاعب الملكي السابق روبينهو يوجه رسالة أخرى ينتقد فيها الإدارة الحالية. فقد قال روبينهو أنه لا يوجد لاعب حاليا يستطيع الفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم إذا كان لاعبا لمدريد.
 رسائل روبينهو المتواصلة هذه، تحمل في طياتها انتقادات لاذعة لإدارة النادي الحالية بقيادة كالديرون ومياتوفيتش. ويعتبر روبينهو أن خروجه من  مدريد كان بسببهما فقط ، أما حبه لمدريد فمحفور دائما في قلبه .

----------


## king of love

أجراس الخطر تدق في مدريد 		 		 			 				 				 بدأت أجراس الخطر تدق في مدريد بعد ظهور الفريق بشكل سيء مؤخرا الشيء الذي عزاه الكثيرون إلى لعنة الإصابات. النادي الملكي سيفتقد مدافعه بيبي لمدة قصيرة ربما تطول لأسبوع، لكن الإصابة الكبرى هي إصابة روبين إلى مايزيد عن شهر. أما المصيبة الاكبر هي إصابة الرود في الركبة التي بنسبة 95% ستستدعي إجراء عملية جراحية ستبعده عن الملاعب مدة طويلة.

في ظل هذه الأوضاع، يجد عشاق النادي الملكي ومتتبعو فريقهم في وضع لا يحسد عليه، فهذه الإصابات من شأنها إضعاف الفريق كثيرا خاصة من الناحية الهجومية. وبعدم وجود لاعبين بدلاء من نفس المستوى يصعب على الفريق تحقيق المأمول منه.

يختلف الشارع المدر يدي حول السبب في ما يحصل للفريق حاليا، فيعتقد البعض أن الغلطة هي من المدرب الذي يعيد نفس سيناريو الموسم الماضي، والبعض الآخر يعتقد أن الخطأ من الإدارة التي لم تقم بتوفير تعاقدات جديدة للفريق كما وعدت أكثر من مرة. أما البعض الآخر فيعتقد أن كلا من المدرب والإدارة مسئولين عما يحصل. في حين وجدت نسبة قليلة تعتقد أن السبب هو اللاعبين.

----------


## king of love

إصابة نستلروي خطيرةوسيغيب10 اسابيع  		 		 			 				 				 
أوضح طبيب فان نيستلروي السابق أن إصابة اللاعب الحالية هي نفسها إصابة الركبة التي لحقت به عندما كان لاعبا لمانشيستر يونايتد. وجاء رد الطبيب بعد الاستفسارات من الجهاز الطبي لريال مدريد بخصوص هذا الصدد.
إصابة نيستلروي  في الركبة خطيرة جدا،وبشكل مبدئي المدة التي أعلنت هي 10 اسابيع ، لأن العلاج المرغوب في إتباعه يجب أن يكون خاصا وخاضعا لعدة معايير، و أي سوء تقدير لمضاعفات الإصابة قد تسبب في إنهاء مسيرة نيستلروي كلاعب لكرة القدم. عندما أصيب الرود مع مانشستر بنفس الإصابة تغيب عن الفريق مدة طويلة جدا كانت أكثر من 3 أشهر . وإذا حصل نفس الشيء الآن، فهناك مشاكل بالجملة ستحل بخط ريال مدريد الهجومي .

----------


## king of love

بيريز سيعود إلى رئاسة الريال من جديد  		 		 			 				 				 بيريز سيعود إلى رئاسة الريال من جديد  
بدأت الأصوات تتعالي في وجه الإدارة الحالية لريال مدريد نتيجة لتخبطات الصيف الماضي والنتائج الحالية للفريق غير مطمئنة أبدا أمام الفرق الكبيرة ، السيد خوان بالاسيوس رئيس مجموعة Munreco والذي رشح نفسه للانتخابات الماضية اعترف بأنه لن يرشح نفسه للانتخابات المقبلة وقد كشف السبب بأنه قد تحدث مع السيد بيريز رئيس الريال السابق وأكد له بأنه سيرشح نفسه لرئاسة الريال ، لذلك أعلن بلاسيوس بأنه سيدعم بيريز ومتيقن بأنه سيكتسح كل شيء في الانتخابات القادمة .
بلاسيوس أكد دعمه للإدارة الحالية ولا يريد الضغط عليها أكثر لأنها كسبت الدوري مرتين متتالية ، ولكن الفريق في حاجة لدعم اكبر ، كما أوضح أن كابيلو لو كان موجود على رأس الفريق الفني بدلا من شوستر لما فاز اليوفي بهدفين في البرنابيو .

----------


## king of love

برشلونة سيقدم عرض كبير من اجل إعادة فابريقاس  		 		 			 				 				 برشلونة سيقدم عرض كبير من اجل إعادة فابريقاس  
ابن برشلونة اللاعب الاسباني الصغير سيسك فابريقاس هو احد أهم الأهداف للرئيس الحالي السيد لابورتا في الصيف المقبل ، الجميع يعلم أن فابريقاس لا يعيش أيام جميلة مع فريقه الارسنال ولكنه يقدر مجهود المدرب والفرصة التي منحها له لذلك لا يريد أن يغادر دون موافقة من الأب الأول له السيد ارسين فينغر ، برشلونة على استعداد أن يدفع 37 مليون يورو من اجل الحصول على خدماته ، ولربما يرتفع المبلغ أكثر، كل ذلك من اجل أن يجتمع فابريقاس مع اقزافي وانيستا في خط الوسط الموسم المقبل . 
وفي المقابل اللاعب لم يعلن عن أي شيء ولن يتحدث عن مستقبلة حتى انتهاء هذا الموسم .

----------


## king of love

ابيدال ربما يغادر برشلونة هذا الشتاء  		 		 			 				 				  ابيدال ربما يغادر برشلونة هذا الشتاء  
اللاعب الفرنسي اريك ابيدال أتى إلى برشلونة في صيف 2007م قادما من ليون الفرنسي ، ولكنه لم يوفق مع برشلونة ولم يكسب أي بطولة مثلما كان يحدث له مع ليون بطل الدوري للخمس مواسم الماضية ، اللاعب تعرض في الوقت لحالي إلى إصابة أبعدته عن تشكيلة الفريق ، ولكن احد الصحف الفرنسية فجرت خبر مفاده أن نادي ليون يريد استرجاع اللاعب خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية ، وقد أكد اللاعب في وقت سابق بأنه قد أتته العديد من العروض ولكنه لا يرغب في الخروج من برشلونة. 
وعلى كل حال السيد غوارديولا لن يفرط في لاعبة على الأقل هذا الموسم .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*استعاد فريق فياريال المركز الثاني بالدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم بعدما تغلب على ضيفه ألميريا 2/1 أمس الأحد في المرحلة العاشرة من المسابقة كما تغلب بلنسية على مضيفه خيتافي 3/صفر ليحتل المركز الثالث ويتراجع ريال مدريد حامل اللقب إلى المركز الرابع.

وتقدم فياريال بهدف في الثواني الأولى من المباراة سجله جيوسيبي روسي بتسديدة بقدمه اليسرى أسكن بها الكرة في شباك دييجو الفيس حارس مرمى ألميريا.

وفي الدقيقة 16 دعم خوسيبا يورينتي تقدم فياريال بالهدف الثاني وسجله إثر تمريرة من روبرت بيريس من الناحية اليمنى.

وبعدها رد الميريا بهدف للاعب بابلو بياتي في الدقيقة 62 وسجله بمساعدة ألبرت كروسات. ولكن فياريال حافظ على تقدمه بسهولة ليحقق فوزا مهما.

وارتفع رصيد فياريال ، الذي يدربه المدير الفني مانويل بيليجريني ، إلى 24 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف برشلونة المتصدر ، والذي تغلب على بلد الوليد 6/صفر أول أمس السبت ، ونقطة أمام بلنسية وريال مدريد.

وحقق بلنسية فوزا كبيرا خارج أرضه وتغلب على مضيفه خيتافي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة سجلها مانويل فيرنانديز وسانشيز خواكين وفيسنتي رودريجيز .

وأنهى خيتافي المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط حيث طرد لاعبه روبرتو سولدادو في الدقيقة 45 .

ورفع أشبيلية رصيده إلى 20 نقطة وحافظ على موقعه في المركز الخامس بتغلبه على ريكرياتيفو 1/صفر علما بأنه الفوز الأول لأشبيلية خلال أربع مباريات.

وسجل فريدريك كانوتي هدف الفوز لأشبيلية في الدقيقة 64 بمساعدة الجناح الأيمن خيسوس نافاز.

وبعد 14 دقيقة حصل أشبيلية على ضربة جزاء لقيام ناصف موريس بعرقلة دييجو كابل داخل منطقة الجزاء ، وتقدم كانوتي لتسديدها لكن آسيير ريسجو حارس مرمى ريكرياتيفو تصدى للكرة ببراعة.

وكثف ريكرياتيفو ضغطه الهجومي بحثا عن التعادل لكن أشبيلية حافظ على شباكه نظيفة.

وصعد ديبورتيفو لاكورونا إلى المركز السادس برصيد 15 نقطة بعدما تغلب على إسبانيلول 1/صفر ، وقد سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد صانع الألعاب المكسيكي أندريس جواردادو.

واحتل أتلتيكو مدريد المركز السابع برصيد 14 نقطة بعدما تعادل مع مضيفه أوساسونا سلبيا كما تعادل أتلتيك بيلباو مع مضيفه ريال مايوركا 3/3 بينما تغلب ريسينج سانتاندر على سبورتنج خيخون 1/صفر.

وفي مباراة أخرى جرت أمس فاز ريال بيتيس على مضيفه نومانسيا 4/2 ليصعد بيتيس إلى المركز الخامس عشر برصيد 11 نقطة.
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*جاء الخروج المبكر لريال مدريد من بطولة كأس أسبانيا لكرة القدم ليضع مستقبل الألماني بيرند شوستر المدير الفني للفريق في مهب الريح بل إن إدارة النادي طالبته فعلا بأن يبدأ في حزم حقائبه إذا فشل في الفوز على بلد الوليد يوم السبت المقبل في إطار منافسات الدوري الأسباني.

وذكرت صحيفتا "آس" و"ماركا" الأسبانيتان الرياضيتان اليوم الأربعاء أن نادي ريال مدريد فقد ثقته في المدرب الالماني شوستر بعد صدمة الخروج المبكر من كأس أسبانيا أمام فريق إيرون الذي ينافس في دوري الدرجة الثالثة بأسبانيا.

وكان ريال مدريد تغلب على ضيفه إيرون 4/3 مساء أمس بفضل ثلاثة أهداف سجلها راؤول جونزاليس قائد ريال مدريد ولكن الفريق خرج من البطولة بسبب هزيمته في مباراة الذهاب على ملعب إيرون 2/3 قبل أسبوعين والاعتماد على قاعدة احتساب الهدف خارج ملعب الفريق بهدفين في حالة التعادل في مجموع المباراتين.

وسجل إينيكو رومو مهاجم إيرون الهدف الثالث لفريقه مساء أمس على استاد "سانتياجو برنابيو" في العاصمة مدريد وذلك في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة ليصيب الجميع بالصمت وخيبة الأملالكبرى في تاريخ النادي الذي يمتد عبر 106 أعوام. 
وأصاب شوستر مشجعي الفريق بالضيق الشديد بعدما دفع بفريق يعتمد على العديد من العناصر البديلة.

كما أثار دهشة الجميع خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد عقب المباراة بقوله "لا أعرف" ردا على سؤال حول سبب دخول 32 هدفا في 18 مباراة رسمية خاضها فريقه باهظ الثمن خلال الموسم الحالي.

ولدى سؤاله عن مدى قلقه بشأن البقاء في منصبه أجاب شوستر، قائلا: "لست قلقا ولكنني أتفهم أن الآخرين يشعرون بالقلق. يجب أن يساور الشك الجميع حول مستقبل الفريق وحول منصبي. إنه أكثر الأمور منطقية فيما نراه".

وأكدت تقارير أن رامون كالديرون رئيس النادي دعا بعدها إلى عقد اجتماع طارئ لمجلس إدارة النادي حيث اتخذ قرارا بمنح الفرصة الأخيرة لشوستر خلال مباراة بلد الوليد.

وأظهر استطلاع للرأي أجرته "ماركا" على موقعها بالانترنت اليوم الاربعاء أن 93ر60 بالمئة من قراء الصحيفة يعتقدون بضرورة إقالة شوستر.

وذكرت "ماركا" أن المدرب البديل المرشح لخلافة شوستر هو ميجيل آنجل المستشار الرياضي لكالديرون بينما أشارت "آس" إلى أن البديل المرشح هو المدرب ميشيل نجم ريال مدريد في الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي والمدير الفني الحالي لفريق الناشئين بالنادي.

ويحتل ريال مدريد حاليا المركز الثالث في جدول الدوري الأسباني بفارق نقطتين خلف منافسه العنيد برشلونة متصدر جدول المسابقة كما يحتل الفريق المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثامنة بالدور الأول (دور المجموعات) في دوري أبطال أوروبا بفارق أربع نقاط خلف يوفنتوس الإيطالي متصدر المجموعة.

ولا يرتبط شوستر المعروف بصراحته بعلاقة طيبة مع كل من الصحفيين والحكام في أسبانيا.

ويفتقد شوستر خلال مباراته المصيرية أمام بلد الوليد لجهود كل من ميجيل توريس وبيبي ومامادو ديارا وروبن دي لا ريد وآريين روبن ورود فان نيستلروي بسبب الإصابات.

كما تحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة كل من الإيطالي فابيو كابيللو والألماني كريستوف ميتزيلدر بعد أن تعرضا لكدمات خلال المباراة أمام إيرون.
*

----------


## king of love

رسميا الرود يودع ريال مدريد هذا الموسم 		 		 			 				 				 رسميا الرود يودع ريال مدريد  
أكد نادي ريال مدريد هذا اليوم وبشكل رسمي أن مهاجمة الهولندي رود فانستلروي ودع هذا الموسم  ولن يمثل الفريق طوال ما تبقى من مواجهات في كل البطولات المتاحة ، الرود سافر إلى أمريكا من اجل الكشف عن إصابته وهل هو في حاجة إلى تدخل جراحي أو لا ، ولكن الكشوفات المبدئية أكدت أن اللاعب في حاجة للدخول إلى غرف العمليات بسبب الغضروف المفصلي في ركبته اليمنى والذي تعرض له في لقاء اليوفي الأخير أمام الريال .
 النادي واللاعب قررو إجراء العملية الجراحية والتي ستبعد الرود عن الملاعب من 8 إلى 9 أشهر .

----------


## king of love

مشاكل جديدة في الريال بين المدرب واللاعبين 		 		 			 				 				 
أوضحت بعض المصادر الصحفية الإسبانية وبعض وكالات الأنباء الرياضية المحلية أن فريق العاصمة الإسبانية ريال مدريد يمر بأزمة جديدة مشابهة لتلك التي مر بها في عهد فلورينتينو بيريز. وأكدت المصادر هناك أمور كثيرة تطبخ خلف كواليس النادي الملكي.كما أشارت هذه المصادر أن أزمة الريال الحالية تسببت فيها الإدارة التي لم تستمع لطلبات المدرب شوستر، لأنها على حسب وصفها  " إدارة دون خطة عمل محددة "، وكأن التسيير الإداري داخل أسوار البيرنابيو أمرا عشوائيا.
وصل تفاقم الأمور حاليا إلى فقدان الثقة في المدرب من طرف اللاعبين إضافة إلى غياب الاحترام ، فمباشرة بعد تصريح شوستر يوم أمس بقوله: " لا أدري صراحة ما الذي حصل للدفاع " هاهو سالغادو يخرج بتصريح يرد عليه قائلا: "إذا كنت لا تدري ماذا يحصل للدفاع فمن سيدري؟ ".
كل هذه الأمور تشير إلى وجود أزمة في الفريق من المحتمل جدا أن تلغي كل حظوظ النادي هذا الموسم في الحصول على بطولات .

----------


## king of love

تيفيز إلى ريال مدريد في ياناير المقبل  		 		 			 				 				 تيفيز إلى ريال مدريد في ياناير المقبل  
الإصابة الخطيرة التي تعرض لها الرود حتمت على إدارة الريال التعاقد مع بديل في ياناير المقبل ، الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفز لا يعيش أيام جيدة مع الشياطين الحمر وتحديدا بعد التعاقد مع بيرباتوف الذي حجز مقعد أساسي مع مانشستر وترك تيفز على مقاعد البدلاء .
  على طاولة الريال العديد من الأسماء التي ستحل بدل الرود الذي ربما يغيب كثيرا والفريق حاليا يعاني من النتائج المتذبذبة ولربما سيكون هناك تعاقد في خط الوسط والدفاع ، حتى الآن لم تصدر أي أخبار رسمية من إدارة الريال ولكن التوقعات سوف تزداد في الأيام المقبلة .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*كان عشاق كرة القدم الأسبانية على موعد مع المزيد من المفاجأت مساء أمس السبت الذي شهد هزيمة ريال مدريد وبلنسية في المرحلة العاشرة من الدوري المحلي .

وسقط ريال مدريد أمام مضيفه بلد الوليد صفر/1 مما قد يؤدي للمطالبة بإقالة مدربه الألماني برند شوستر المحاصر بالمشكلات.

كما خسر بلنسية أمام ضيفه سبورتينج خيخون 2/3 ، ليتلقى فريق مرارة الهزيمة للمرة الثانية على التوالي على ملعبه.

وتجمد رصيد ريال مدريد وبلنسية عند 23 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق نقطتين خلف برشلونة المتصدر الذي يلتقي مع مضيفه ريكرياتيفو اليوم الاحد وبفارق نقطة واحدة خلف فياريال صاحب المركز الثاني والذي سيحل ضيفا اليوم أيضا على ملقه فيما رفع بلد الوليد رصيده إلى 13 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر كما رفع خيخون رصيده إلى 15 نقطة في المركز السابع.

وسقط بلنسية أمام خيخون الذي تحسن أداءه تدريجيا منذ بداية الموسم بعد تعرضه لخمس هزائم متتالية.

وتقدم لويس موران بهدف لخيخون في الدقيقة 20 قبل أن يضيف زميله ديفيد بارال الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 52 من تسديدة قوية بقدمه اليسرى.

وفي الدقيقة 69 رد ديفيد فيا نجم المنتخب الأسباني بهدف لبلنسية من ضربة جزاء بعدما لمست الكرة يد بارال.

ولكن خيخون تحت قيادة يوناي اميري لم يستسلم وأضاف هدفا ثالثا قبل ثماني دقائق على نهاية المباراة عن طريق دييجو كاسترو من تسديدة ساقطة.

وأحرز الصاعد خوان ماتا ، الذي استدعاه مدرب المنتخب الأسباني فيسنتي ديل بوسكي للمباراة الودية أمام شيلي يوم الأربعاء المقبل ، الهدف الثاني لبلنسية في الوقت بدل الضائع.

وقال لاعب بلنسية المخضرم روبن بارايا "لا يمكننا الاستمرار في نزيف لنقاط على ملعبنا بهذا الشكل ، نحتاج إلى التحكم بشكل أكبر في مبارياتنا".

وأضاع ريال مدريد فرصة انتزاع صدارة الدوري المحلي مؤقتا وخسر أمام مضيفه بلد الوليد صفر/.1

وتأثر حامل اللقب (ريال مدريد) بغياب مهاجمه الهولندي المخضرم رود فان نيستلروي الذي سيبتعد عن الملاعب حتى نهاية الموسم بعدما خضع لعملية جراحية في ركبته اليمنى بالولايات المتحدة .

وانتهى الشوط الأول بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا قبل أن يحرز مهاجم منتخب أوروجواي فابيان كانوبيو هدف الفوز لبلد الوليد في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني.

وجاءت هزيمة ريال مدريد أمس لتزيد من أزمة الفريق بعد أربعة أيام فقط من خروجه من كأس ملك أسبانيا على يد يونيون ايرون المنافس في دوري الدرجة الثالثة.

وقد تكون هذه الهزيمة هى المسمار الأخير فى نعش شوستر وربما تؤدى لاقالته قبل مباراة الفريق أمام باتي بوريسوف من روسيا البيضاء يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بدوري أبطال أوروبا.

وكاد ريال مدريد أن يدرك التعادل في الدقيقة 87 عندما مرر بوريا فيرنانديز الكرة إلى المهاجم المخضرم راؤول جونزاليس ولكن حارس بلد الوليد سيرجيو اسينجو كان له بالمرصاد.

وقبل دقيقة واحدة على نهاية المباراة نجح مدافع بلد الوليد بيدرو لوبيز في تشتيت رأسية فابيو كانافارو قبل أن تتجاوز خط مرمى فريقه.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هزيمة الامس هي الثانية لريال مدريد في الموسم الحالي بعد هزيمته أمام ديبورتيفو لاكورونا 1/2 في مباراته الأولى هذا الموسم في 31 آب/أغسطس الماضي .*

----------


## king of love

أنخيل توريس يمتدح شوستر 		 		 			 				 				 امتدح رئيس خيتافي أنخيل توريس مدربه السابق ومدرب ريال مدريد الحالي بيرند شوستر واصفا إياه بأنه مدرب ذو فكر كروي متطور لم يسبق لأي مدرب أن طبقه في نادي كخيتافي إلا شوستر نفسه وربما من بعده لاودروب. يعتقد رئيس خيتافي أن شوستر واحد من المدربين الكبار والذين لا تراهم دائما بجنبك. كما أن توريس قد وجه رسالة إلى القلعة البيضاء مفادها: "شوستر ليس مشكلة مدريد". ليضع بذلك اللوم على الإدارة التي نهجت سياسة خاطئة منذ البداية. ولكن بشكل غير مباشر .

----------


## king of love

ميسي يعتبر رونالدينيو افضل لاعب في العالم 		 		 			 				 				 
 صرح النجم الأرجنتيني ميسي لصحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية تصريحا يمتدح فيه زميله السابق في البلوغرانا البرازيلي رونالدينيو واصفا إياه بأنه أفضل لاعب بالعالم،لان اللعب إلى جانبه يمنحك السهولة في التعامل مع المباريات،و عندما يغادر لاعب مثله الفريق،علينا جميعا أن نعمل بجهد حتى نسد الفراغ الذي تركه .

أما عن الكرة الذهبية فقد قال أن الأحق بالفوز بها هو كريستيانو رونالدو بالنظر لما قدمه الموسم الماضي مع فريقه و يذكر أن كلا من ميسي و كرستيانو رونالدو من أهم المرشحين لنيل جائزة الكرة الذهبية.

----------


## king of love

تعثر صفقة كريسبو مع ريال مدريد  		 		 			 				 				 
بعد خروج تقارير صحفية كثيرة في اليومين الماضيين تفيد بوجود اتصالات بين نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني والمهاجم الأرجنتيني هيرنان كريسبو خرجت تقارير صحفية أخرى تفيد بتعثر المفاوضات وبالتالي إلغاء الصفقة. المشكلة ثلاثية هذه المرة، فنادي الانتر لا يريد أي خيار بخصوص اللاعب سوى البيع النهائي، ريال مدري يريد اللاعب إعارة إلى نهاية الموسم، وكريسبو يريد انتقالا بعقد مدته سنة ونصف.
 
كل هذه المشاكل تصب في وادي واحد، وهو تعثر الصفقة لعدم الوصول لحل يرضي الأطراف الثلاثة. لكن الأيام القادمة قد تحمل في طياتها كلاما مغايرا تماما.

----------


## king of love

كالديرون في خطر بسبب ميزانية الريال 		 		 			 				 				 سربت إحدى الصحف الاقتصادية الاسبانية أخبارا عن وجود عجز بميزانية ريال مدريد الحالية. وأكدت أن كل ذلك سيتضح بشكل أكبر خلال الاجتماع المخصص لمناقشة السنة المالية للنادي. حيث سيتوجب على الإدارة الإدلاء بكافة تقاريرها ومناقشتها بشكل مفصل كما هو الحال كل موسم. لكن الأمر هذه المرة غير مطمئن بالنسبة لكالديرون على حسب قول هذه المصادر. وفي حال ثبوت أي عجز أو مشكل بميزانية النادي سوف يقوم أعضاء المجلس الإداري بتقديم طلب رسمي للإدارة لحجب الثقة عنها في وقت حرج .
إن حدث هذا الأمر فعلا، فسوف يكون تفسير ظهور بيريز في اليومين الماضيين مع مشروعه الانتخابي أكبر دليل على وجود شيء ما داخل الكواليس. لحد اللحظة، ليس هناك أي شيء رسمي. وكالديرون واثق من عدم وجود أي مشاكل بهذا الصدد. ابقوا معنا لنوافيكم بآخر التطورات.

----------


## king of love

سيلفا على وشك العودة و فيسنتي مشكوك مشاركته 		 		 			 				 				 
لاعب فالنسيا فيسنتي لم يتدرب اليوم بسبب الحمل الزائد و شكوك حول مشاركته يوم السبت أمام اشبيلية، فاللاعب كان على وشك تأكيد مشاركته قبل أن يشعر بالأم ، حيث انسحب على إثرها من التدريبات خوفا من تفاقم  الإصابة و يذكر أن حالة اللاعب شبيهة بحالة الهولندي اريين روبين لاعب ريال مدريد من حيث كثرة الإصابات .
 و الخبر السعيد لعشاق النادي هو قرب عودة الكناري الصغير سيلفا إلى الملاعب اثر  إكماله المراحل الأخيرة من تحسنه، وقد  نفذ اليوم و للمرة الأولى جلسة تدريبية بالكرة ، و طبقا لمصادر النادي سيعود من خلالها قريبا إلى العمل من جديد مع باقي المجموعة .

----------


## LUCKY

*شنايدر ينقذ ريال مدريد من محنته بهدف في مرمى ريكرياتيفو*

تخلص ريال مدريد حامل لقب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم من محنته وتغلب على ريكرياتيفو 1/صفر مساء أمس السبت في المرحلة الثانية عشرة من المسابقة.

ويدين ريال مدريد بالفضل في فوزه إلى ويسلي شنايدر الذي سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 39 عندما سدد كرة قوية بقدمه اليسرى ارتطمت بالمدافع بيتو قبل أن تسكن شباك آسيير ريسجو حارس مرمى ريكرياتيفو.

ورغم أن ريال مدريد لم يظهر بمستواه المعهود إلا أنه كان بمقدوره تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف خاصة في الشوط الثاني. بينما افتقد ريكرياتيفو القوة والحسم في الهجوم.

وتجمد رصيد ريكرياتيفو ، أقدم الأندية الأسبانية ، سبع نقاط في المركز التاسع عشر قبل الأخير. وقد أبدى لاعبو ريكرياتيفو تذمرهم لعدم حصولهم على ضربة جزاء بدعوى قيام بيبي بلمس الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء.

وقال راؤول قائد فريق ريال مدريد "إننا نستحق الفوز. ضغطوا علينا بقوة ولكنني رأيت دائما أننا كنا مسيطرين على الأمور".

وأضاف راؤول أن الفوز الذي حققه الفريق أمس "يجب أن يكون بمثابة نقطة تحول بالنسبة لنا".

وجاء الفوز ليخفف من الضغوط الواقعة على الألماني بيرند شوستر المدير الفني لريال مدريد.

وارتفع رصيد ريال مدريد إلى 26 نقطة ليصعد إلى المركز الثاني بفارق نقطتين خلف المتصدر برشلونة وذلك بعدما خسر فياريال على أرضه أمام بلد الوليد صفر/3 في مباراة أخرى جرت أمس.

ويمكن لبرشلونة أن يوسع الفارق الذي يفصله في الصدارة إلى خمس نقاط في حالة فوزه على ضيفه خيتافي في وقت لاحق اليوم الأحد.

وتجمد رصيد فياريال عند 25 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق نقطتين أمام بلنسية وأشبيلية.

وتقدم بلد الوليد على فياريال بهدفين سجلهما الجناح الأيسر جوناثان سيسما ثم أضاف زميله بيدرو ليون سانشيز الهدف الثالث للفريق في الثواني الأخيرة من الشوط الأول مستغلا ارتباك دفاع فياريال.

وأخفق فياريال في هز شباك منافسه في الشوط الثاني ولم يجد بلد الوليد صعوبة كبيرة في الحفاظ على تقدمه ليحقق فوزا مهما رفع به رصيده إلى 16 نقطة في المركز السابع.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ريال مدريد يسعى للتعَاقد مع سِيلفَا* 

*بدأ مسؤولو نادي ريال مدريد حامل لقب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم خطوات جادة للتعاقد مع ديفيد سيلفا الجناح الأيسر لفريق فالنسيا والمنتخب الأسباني.

وذكرت صحيفة "ماركا" الأسبانية الرياضية اليوم السبت أن نائب رئيس ريال مدريد فيسنتي بولودا قد التقى برئيس فالنسيا فيسنتي سوريانو في مقصورة استاد ميستايا ، لتتخذ مفاوضات ضم سيلفا منعطفا رسميا.

وأكد رئيس فالنسيا أنه لا يعارض سياسة بيع اللاعبين لمواجهة الأزمة المالية التي يعانيها النادي ، خاصة بعد أن رفضت البنوك تمويله ، ووجوب دفع ما يقارب 50 مليون يورو لسداد الديون والمستحقات.

وكان سيلفا أحد العناصر البارزة في تشكيل المنتخب الأسباني الفائز ببطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) بالنمسا وسويسرا الصيف الماضي*

----------


## khozam

المصدر : وكالات
 

كد المهاجم الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة هداف فريق ليون بطل الدوري الفرنسي لكرة القدم أنه يشجع فريق ريال مدريد الإسباني منذ الصغر، واصفاً النادي الملكي بـ"فريق الأحلام". وقال بنزيمة في مقابلة نشرتها صحيفة "آس" الإسبانية إن "ريال مدريد حلم، إنه الفريق الذي أشجعه في طفولتي، قلت في أكثر من مناسبة إنني أرغب في اللعب في صفوفه، فأنا أحب الكرة الإسبانية بوجه عام".
 وأوضح بنزيمة أنه يفضل اللعب في إسبانيا أكثر من إيطاليا أو إنكلترا، نظراً لأن الكرة الإسبانية تشهد تسجيل أهداف أكثر ومتعة أعلى.
 واعترف بنزيمة (21 عاماً) بأن الأجواء في مدينة ليون الفرنسية لا تشهد حمى كروية كمدن أخرى مثل مرسيليا على سبيل المثال، إلا أنه في الوقت ذاته سلط الضوء على أهمية الجيل الحالي من لاعبي ليون الذي احتكر الدوري الفرنسي طيلة المواسم السبعة الأخيرة ، مما أكسبه جماهيرية إضافية.
 يذكر أن بنزيمة كان أحد أعضاء المنتخب الفرنسي المشارك في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية 2008 الذي أقيم الصيف الماضي في النمسا وسويسرا.

----------


## Abo Wafek

مشكوره كتير يعطيكي الف عافيه 
شكرا و 100 شكرا الي زمان بدور علي شكرا

----------


## *محمد*

شكرا على الأخبار

وتسلم أيديكم :amuse:

----------


## no mercy

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع القيم مشكووور الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## no mercy

مشكورين على هذا المجهووود الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

> شكرا على الأخبار
> 
> وتسلم أيديكم



 
*يآهلآ فيك محمد ،،*

*تسلم ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع القيم مشكووور الله يعطيك الف عافية







> مشكورين على هذا المجهووود الله يعطيكم العافية



 
*يآهلا فيك اخويي  ،،*

*تسلم والله ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكور على الصور



*آنو صور خيي  .*

*تسلم ع الطلهـ ،،*

*يعطيك الف عافيه ،*

*كل المودهـ ،،*

*ملآمحـ كيوت*

----------

